#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  حمادو و nariman في صحبة رمضانية

## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= nariman
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = حمادو
اللون الأسود = فاضل، ابن البلد*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أهلاً و مرحباً بضيوفي الكرام في أولى لقاءات شهر رمضان 
كل عام و انتم بخير أعاد الله علينا هذه الايام باليمن و البركات 
و بلغنا ليلة القدر و كتبنا من عتقائها

نبدأ لقاء اليوم مع إثنين من أعضاء المنتدى ...
إثنين بدأ تعارفهم من خلال المنتدى 
لقاء اليوم  مع  
 حمادو و nariman 
أهلاً و مرحباً بك ناريمان و سعيدة بتواجدك معي في أولى لقاءات صحبة رمضانية 
ناريمان هي من الأعضاء التي تعرفت عليها أنا شخصياً من بداية إشتراكها في المنتدى و رغم أن بداية الإشتراك صاحبها فترات غياب إلا ان نشأت بيننا صداقة جميلة 
فأهلاً و مرحباً بك دوماً أختاً و صديقة غالية
أهلاً بك يا ريهام .. ربنا يعلم انتي بالنسبة لي ايه 

و نأتي بقى لحمادو ...أهلاً و مرحباً بك في لقائنا .....عودٌ أحمدٌ 
بجد  أنا سعيدة جداً بتواجدك من جديد و عودتك لأبناء مصر

أنا أسعد فعلا يا بوكي، والفضل كل الفضل يرجع لكِ فى قرار العودة للمنتدى من جديد، وأتمنى إن شاء الله ان اكون عضو خفيف

في الحقيقة أجد صعوبة في كتابة ترحيب رسمي بك يا حمادو هههههههههههههههه
حمادو هو صديق و أخ غالي جداً و أنا بجد سعيدة بتلك الصداقة و التي أشكره عليها كثيراً و أتمنى الا يغيب عن المنتدى مرة ثانية ..
حقيقي لا يوجد أجمل من التواجد في مكان محبب إلى نفوسنا مع أشخاص قريبة إلينا 

انا اللى اشكرك يا بوكي على الصداقة الرائعة بيننا, واشكرك على كل موقف وقفتى فيه جنبى

بداية كل سنة و انتما بخير و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات

وانت وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير



يقال أن الصداقة هي علاقة متابدلة و تساويها في المقدار هو أقرب ما يحفظها من التلف فمقدار عطاء كل من أطرافها هو ما يبقيها منتعشة أطول وقت ممكن فالصداقة هي علاقة منفعة متبادلة....ما هو رأي ناريمان و حمادو في هذه المقولة؟
نبدأ بناريمان علشان السيدات أولاً

فعلا دي حقيقة..أي علاقة مهما كان نوعها بتستمد قوتها أو ضعفها من رغبة كل طرف فيها انه يستمر 
يعني بالنسبة للصداقة علشان تعيش لازم أطرافها يتمسكوا بها بنفس الدرجة وينظروا لها نفس النظرة ولو مع الوقت كفة أحدهم بدأت تخف يبقى مؤشر ان رغبته ضعفت ومن المستحيل هنا إنه يعيش على عطاء اللي قدامه طول الوقت
هنا العلاقة تفقد معناها كمشاركة وتتحول لحاجة تانية خالص اسمها استغلال أو استنزاف لمشاعر الآخرين

حمادو انت إيه رأيك...

على حسب نوع المنفعة تكون درجة الصداقة, بالتأكيد هناك منفعة متبادلة فى علاقة أي أطراف, وإلا كانت العلاقة خسارة على طرف أو أكثر. ولكن الجميل فى علاقة الصداقة الحقيقية أن المنفعة المتبادلة تكون حسية وليست معنوية. بمعنى أننى أقف بجوار صديقي وأتوقع منه المثل، وإذا لم يقف صديقي بجواري فى وقت ضيقي تكون حسرتى وحزنى من عدم وقوفه بجوارى أكبر من حزنى أو قلقى بسبب وقت الضيق.
ولكنى لا أستطيع أن اقيم علاقتى بطرف ما على أنها علاقة هات وخد، وإنما هى علاقة خد وخد بالنسبة لى، وعلاقة خد وخد بالنسبة للطرف الآخر، فلأننا أصدقاء حقيقيون نحاول بقدر الإمكان أن ننعش علاقتنا وصداقتنا بشتى الطرق.
ولكن...إن جاء يوم وانتهى التبادل الغير مخطط، يكون إنهاء تلك العلاقة فى أقرب فرصة حتى نتذكر منها فقط الجميل.


بمناسبة شهر رمضان...
ناريمان انت الآن تقيمين في الإمارات في زيارة لأخيكي ليتك تلكمينا عن رمضان هناك و عن مظاهر الإحتفال به و هل تختلف عن مصر و كيف؟

الإمارات عموماً بلد جميل ومنظم جدا.. أنا شخصياً أعجبت بالتطور والتوسع المستمر حتى إن مدينة صغيرة زي أبو ظبي كانت من كام سنة زي الصحراء وصلت النهارده لشكل رائع ومبهر
لكن مش حبيت فيها البرود كمجتمع مليان أجانب من مختلف الجنسيات..أصلا لا تعتبر في نظري بلد عربي لكنها نسخة أوروبية بلمسات عربية.. طبعاً رمضان هنا بالنسبة لمصر لا يقارن حتى الخيام الرمضانية والمظاهر الأخرى مش اكثر من ديكور في المراكز التجارية والمطاعم..يعني مظهر منغير روح
كمان هنا البلد مش بتسهر خالص كل حاجة بتقفل على الساعة 11 م بالكتير عكس مصر والأجواء المفتوحة

حمادو هل الجاليات الإسلمية في المانيا تحضر او تنسق شئ خاص برمضان ...و هل بيختلف ذلك من جالية إلى أخرى ؟ ليتك تحدثنا عن رمضان في ألمانيا

بالطبع الجاليات الإسلامية فى المانيا لها دور كبير جدا لتعريف الألمان بالإسلام دين وتعامل ودنيا، وخصوصا فى رمضان حيث تم مؤخراً منذ حوالى أربع سنوات الاحتفال باليوم المفتوح، وهذا اليوم المفتوح عبارة عن فتح المساجد لغير المسلمين وتعريفهم بالدين الإسلامى فى المسجد وتعليمهم شعائر الاسلام من صلاة وصوم وزكاة وحج وما الى آخره, وهو شئ أضاف للثقافة الإسلامية فى المانيا حتى أننا نرى الآن إنشاء المتاحف الإسلامية فى المانيا بكثرة وهو دليل على بداية شفافية متبادلة بين سكان المانيا، مسلمين أو غير مسلمين.
ولكن لأن غالبية الجالية الإسلامية من تركيا ... تعداد المسلمين فى المانيا حوالى 3,5 مليون، يشكل الأتراك منهم حوالى 3 مليون ... فلا نجد تواجد لأي جاليات إسلامية أخرى،  وهو ما كان السبب فى وجود بعض الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر بين الجالية التركية والجاليات العربية فيما يخص لغة التخاطب أو كيفية إقامة الشعائر, ولكن الحمد لله بعد الإنتباه للخطر الذي داهمنا وقتها متمثلا فى وزير الداخلية الالمانية الأسبق قامت كل الجاليات الاسلامية بتوحيد جهودها تحت راية الجالية التركية حتى نقف سد منيع ضد محاولات هذا الوزير

كيف بدأ التعارف بين ناريمان و حمادو من خلال المنتدى؟؟ ناريمان هل تتذكرين في اي من الموضوعات كان بداية التعامل بينكما؟ 

من سنتين تقريباً.. كنت لسه راجعة للمنتدى بعد غياب وكانت معظم ملامحه اتغيرت وبدأت ألاحظ أعضاء جدد لها حضور ونشاط كبير من ضمنهم حمادو كان عضو يمتاز بموضوعاته الثرية على مستوى المنتدى ككل وبالذات قاعة التصوير..هو موهوب فعلاً 
أفتكر ان أول مشاركة كتبتها رداً عليه كانت في موضوعه الشهير ( من هنا وهناك )  تقريباً كنت زبونة دائمة لازم لما ينزل صورة ادخل أتفرج وأعلق..بالمناسبة الموضوع ده جمع ناس كتير وكان تواصل رائع
بعد كده تابعت موضوعات تانية لأحمد كانت برضه مميزة ونشأ بينا حوار أفتكر ان بدايته كانت من جملة كان كاتبها في توقيعه واتناقشنا فيها..بعدها بفترة بسيطة اتقابلنا شخصياً في مصر في واحد من تجمعات المنتدى وحتى بعد ما غاب أحمد عن المشاركة استمر التواصل لغاية دلوقتي
وعايزة أقول للأعضاء الحاليين واللي ميعرفوش حمادو انه شخصية عفوية وطيبة بيتواصل مع الجميع بسهولة
ده غير انه عضو نشيط ومثقف لما بيطرح موضوع بيبقى حريص ان كل حرف فيه يفيدك 

حمادو ما هو الموقف الذي تتذكره دوماً كلما تذكرت تعارفك بناريمان و أنا أعلم أن نوادرك كثيرة هههههههههه

اضحكي اضحكي...ما انتى على طول معاكي اسراري ومواقفى...ماشى ماشى

بس بالنسبة لناريمان انا بصراحة مش فاكر أي نوادر من سوء فهم بالنسبة لى أو تسرع، زي ما حصل بالنسبة ليكي انتى وليلة عشق وقلب مصر واوشا لما كنت متخيلكم فوق السبعين سنة وكنت دايما باناديكم أمى..... لغاية ما اوشا الحمد لله نبهتنى انكم كلكم فى الثلاثينات هههههههههههه

أنا لما عرفت الموضوع ده من ليلة عشق فطست على نفسي من الضحك و قلت لها ليه هو حمادو فاكرنا منتدى القواعد من النساء 

انما افتكر موقف حصل لى فى اللقاء الأول معاكم...كنا انتى واستاذ حسن ومدام أميرة وحسام عمر وأميرة وناريمان وأم أحمد والدكتور محمد وأنا.
الموقف انى كنت داخل اتعرف عليكم وكل اللى فى دماغى انى عايز اروح الحمام بأي طريقة, بس عرفتك على طول لانك اول ما سلمتى عليّا قلتى لى يا تحفة...كلمة السر بيننا... وبعد كده تشرفت بالتعارف على باقى الحضور.
بس لانى كنت نص متواجد معاكم ماقدرتش انى احدد مين يبقى مين, يعني مين حسام عمر ومين بوكي وكده يعني، وكنت قاعد جنب ناريمان وكل شوية أكلمها عن الأولاد وصحتهم والمدرسة والتدريس على أنها مدام أميرة، وابص لمدام اميرة وابتسم واسألها عن صحة والدتها على أنها ناريمان.
طبعا هم تقريبا كانوا متخيلين انى شارب حاجة قبل اللقاء لانى كنت متلخبط على الاخر, بس الحمد لله بعد ما انقذتيني وقلتى لى على مكان الحمام ربنا ستر و رجعت لكامل قواي العقلية، وكان لقاء من أجمل اللقاءات اللى حضرتها.

اعتذر مرة تانية لناريمان ومدام أميرة على سوء الفهم اللى حصل، ولكن يمكن اللى يشفع لى انى على طول كده  من غير ما اكون مسطول والله


أريد أن أتعرف على وجهة نظر حمادو و ناريمان في الصداقة عامة و صداقة الإترنت خاصة

في الأول لازم نفرق بين معنى الصداقة ومعنى المعرفة في حياتنا لأن فيه ناس كتير بتخلط بينهم
أنا ممكن يبقى حواليا مجتمع كبير..دراسة او شغل ..إنما في النهاية هم موقعهم عندي معارف في الحياة بتتغير مواقعهم بتغير المراحل والظروف وده طبيعي 
إنما الأصدقاء هم الأساس اللي مش قابل للتبديل بسهولة وأحياناً بيبقى عددهم في حياتنا بسيط جدا لأنها علاقات بتاخد وقت طويل علشان تكتمل
الصديق الحقيقي هو الشخص اللي بيعرفك من غير غرض و وقت الجد تلاقيه جنبك يواجهك ويسمعك ويمدلك ايده
الإنترنت في رأيي لا يصنع صداقة بالمعنى ده.. هو مجتمع الناس بتتواصل فيه أيوه انما بتفضل حلقة ناقصة بتفصله عن واقعهم
منتدى أبناء مصر حالة نادرة لأنه كسر الحاجز ده وربطنا بالواقع..احنا هنا معظمنا مش بيتواصل مع سطور وأسماء مستعارة وبس لأ احنا بفضل لقاءات المنتدى فيه منا اللي شاف التاني وعرفه عن قرب وأصبح له وجود في حياته فعلاً
عن نفسي كونت هنا صداقات أعتبرها مكسب كبير ومكنش ممكن تتوفر ظروف تانية تجمعني بالشخصيات دي.

فيه فرق بين تكوين صداقة وتكوين دائرة معارف, فى المجتمع الأوربي لا نستطيع أن نقول بأن لنا صديق حقيقي لاختلاف الثقافة والدين واللغة والشعور وكل شئ تقريبا، ولكن تبقى دائرة المعارف غنية بالتنوع الثقافى الديني اللغوي بيننا وبين المجتمع الأوربي.
أما الصداقة الحقيقية فشئ غالى جدا وشفاف لا نستطيع أن نقيمها بأي ثمن، ونشعر جدا بقسوة الحياة بدون أصدقاء عندما نواجه موقف صعب أو إختيار صعب، وقتها نبحث عن شخص حقيقي نستطيع أن نثق فيه ونتحدث بدون خوف أو قلق بأنه قد يستغل تلك الصداقة ضدنا فى يوم ما.
فالصديق فى وجهة نظري ليس الشخص الذى يتواجد معى ليل نهار، ولكنه الشخص الذى اجده عندما أحتاجه، الشخص الذى يصدقنى القول عندما أسأله وجهة نظره، الشخص الذي ملئ الفراغ النفسى بداخلى, الذي يشعرنى بالدفء بدون إنتظار أي مقابل...
قارنى بين تلك العلاقة, وبين صداقة الإنترنت, تجدي أن صداقة الإنترنت يعتريها نقص كبير جدا يتمثل فى أبسط الأمثلة فى عدم تواجد الصديق بنفسه أمامك عندما تكونى فى حاجة إليه, نقص يتمثل فى اجبارك على ترجمة مشاعرك لكلمات مكتوبة من الممكن أن يكون لها وقع آخر على الصديق قارئ تلك الكلمات, نقص يتمثل فى عدم رؤيتك للصديق وقراءة تعابير وجهه أثناء الحوار.
لهذا أنا لا أفضل الصداقة الانترنتية على طول الطريق, وإنما يجب لها أن تتحول لصداقة حقيقية عن طريق اللقاء الحقيقي حتى أستطيع على الأقل تكوين صورة لهذا الصديق أستطيع أن أستدعيها كلما دار بيننا حوار.
ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن نلغى صداقة الإنترنت من حياتنا, بالعكس هى بداية هادئة وجميلة لتكوين علاقة حقيقية إن كان هناك إهتمام عند أحد الطرفين, ولكنها تبقى مرحلة يجب أن نعبرها لمرحلة أخرى, وإلا حدثت تحولات فينا نحن قد تؤدي لإدماننا الجلوس على شاشة الكمبيوتر وإظهار شخصيات قد لا تكون تمثلنا نحن وإنما تمثل من نريد أن نكونه....وهنا تكمن خطورة صداقة الإنترنت.


ما هو المسلسل او الأغنية الرمضانية التي لها وقع كبير عليكما و يصاحبها مواقف تتصل بحياتكما؟

يمكن دلوقتي مع زحمة المسلسلات والبرامج في رمضان مفيش حاجة معلقة معايا بس مش قادرة أنسى أيام الفوازير لما كنت طفلة كانت مميزة وبتلمنا أنا وإخواتي ..آخر فوازير تابعناها كانت لنيللي اسمها ( عالم ورق)

الزيني بركات..الزيني بركات..الزيني بركات..

مسلسل وموسيقى وإخراج وتمثيل وكل شئ....أتذكر اننى كنت اتابع المسلسل بشغف رهيب جدا بالرغم من أننى وقتها كنت تقريبا طفل, وكنت أحاول أن أتعلم التفريق بين الوجه الحقيقي للشخص, والوجه الذي يريد أن يكونه, لاننا عندما نؤمن بأن لكل شئ أكثر من وجه نستطيع أن نتقبل الصدمات والمشاكل والإحباطات بدرجة أقل من شخص يؤمن بخط واحد أو وجه واحد فى الحياة.

لا أنكر أننى تعلمت الكثير من دهاء أحمد بدير فى المسلسل, ومن حكمة الشياطين عند نبيل الحلفاوي, ولكن يبقى الخيط الرفيع بين المكر للخير والمكر للشر...ويكفى أن نقرأ تلك الآية حتى نعلم أن حتى المكر له أكثر من وجه...الوجه الشرير السئ الذى يريد إبطال الحق, والمكر الخير الذى يعيد الأمور إلى نصابها.

{وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ}



في بداية التعارف من خلال المنتدى بيكن التعامل مع اسم مستخدم خلف شاشة فيما بعد يتحول البعض منهم إلى أشخاص حقيقية في حياتنا ....في تقدير ناريمان و حمادو هل هذا أفادهما أم كانت له آثاره السيئة؟

بالنسبة لي كان له أثر طيب وساعدني كتير أكون رأي عنهم بالسلب أو بالإيجاب

فاكر انى فى بداية تعارفى على ناريمان كنت حاسس بغيرة كبيرة جدا, إزاااااااااي وليه الأستاذ عاطف هلال شخصيا يدخل لموضوع من موضوعاتها فى قاعة السياسة ويكتب عنها كعضوة مقدمة زي اللى بنقراها فى الكتب!! كانت تقديمة الأستاذ عاطف هلال لها شئ كافى جدا بالنسبة لى انى احاول اتعرف على ناريمان الشخص وليس ناريمان العضو
وبالفعل حصل تواصل بيننا قبل زيارتى الأخيرة لمصر, وتشرفت انى تعرفت على الشخص الحقيقي وراء اسم المستخدم, ودلوقتى اقدر اقول بالفم المليان ان حتى مقدمة أستاذ عاطف هلال لناريمان لم تعطيها حقها كعضو فى المنتدى وكشخص فى الطبيعة.
حقيقي انا ممتن جدا لناريمان على تطور العلاقة من مجرد اسم مستخدم فى المنتدى, لتعارف شخصى, لصداقة اعتبرها من وجهة نظري حقيقية, واتمنى ان تكون كذلك بالنسبة لناريمان.

يتبع،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*اللون الأزرق = boukybouky
اللون الأحمر الداكن= nariman
اللون الأخضر الداكن  = حمادو
اللون الأسود = فاضل، ابن البلد*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



ماذا أضاف الإشراف لناريمان العضوة و ماذا أخذ منها؟؟

الإشراف أضاف لي الإحساس بالمسئولية وبأني باخدم المكان اللي بحبه..كمان قربني من شخصيات ياما قدرتها وبقيت باستفيد منهم أما اللي بقيت بافتقده هو الوقت اللي كان عندي علشان أشارك في باقي القاعات وأتابع الكل وبحاول على قد ما أقدر أتغلب على كده

حمادو طالت غيبتك عن المنتدى ....يا ترى ما هي الاسباب وراء ذلك؟؟؟

زمان وانا صغير كنت معجب جدا بالسيارة المرسيدس...كانت بالنسبة لى شئ لا يملكه إلا الأثرياء أصحاب الأموال والمشاريع سيارة قوية, سريعة, آمنة...ومظهرها رائع يجذب إنتباه الجميع.
بعد ذلك زادت درجة الإعجاب, بل تحولت لافتتان بتلك السيارة حتى بعد أن امتلكت مفاتيحها أخيرا وأصبحت واحدا من قائدى تلك السيارة القوية السريعة الجذابة الرائعة.
وبالرغم من إكتشافى بعد ذلك أنها سيارة كأي سيارة عادية بها العديد من المشاكل, إلا أن حبي وافتتانى بها لم يتغيرا ولم يهتزا ولو للحظة
حتى جاءت لحظة عصيبة جدا تحدثت مع ناريمان عنها, عندما علمت أن مرسيدس, أو الشركة المالكة لمرسيدس, واحدة من أكبر الشركات المصنعة للاسلحة الخفيفة على مستوى العالم!!!!!
كانت صدمة بالنسبة لى وخيبة أمل كبيرة تجاه واحد من أحلامى وتجاه واحدة من أكبر السيارات التى أعشقها واتابع أخبارها دوما
بعد تلك الصدمة بدأ حبى وإعجابى بالسيارة يبهت تدريجيا حتى وصلت لمرحلة اللاشعور تجاه السيارة, فلم تعد تثير فى داخلى أي مشاعر ناحيتها
إلى أن وقفت مع نفسى وقفة بالعقل ووصلت لنتيجة مفادها أنه لا يوجد خير مطلق ولا شر مطلق, بمعنى آخر لا يوجد أي شئ مطلق فى الحياه, ونحن أحرار أن نأخذ من الحياة ما يفيدنا, ونترك ما يؤذينا, مع محاولة إصلاح الأذى كلما استطعنا حتى لا نكون شياطين خرساء
فى الحقيقة ارتحت لتلك النتيجة التى وصلت إليها بغض النظر عن كونها نتيجة صحيحة أم لا

بالظبط هذا مع حدث لى مع المنتدى...إعجاب, انبهار, حب, مواجهة مشاكل, خيبة أمل, لاشعور, ثم إعادة تفكير جاء بعد حوالى سنة ونصف من بعد كامل عن المنتدى. والفضل كل الفضل يرجع لك يا بوكي من خلال الوساطة بيني وبين ابن البلد, ثم المراسلة الأخيرة التى حدثت بيني وبينه ووصلت منها لقرار العودة للمنتدى مرة أخرى بغض النظر عن بعض المشاكل أو بعض الأشخاص الذين اعطيناهم ثقتنا فخاننوا واتهمونا اتهامات هم أول من يعلم أنها إتهامات باطلة

سؤالان توجههما ناريمان.... أحدهما لحمادو و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

بالنسبة لحمادو حيكون طلب ..عايزاك تختار من ذكرياتك صورة بعدستك تضيفها هنا وتكلمنا عن مناسبتها


الصورة دي يا ناريمان اخدتها بعد حوالى عشر ساعات من نزولى مصر فى آخر زيارة, ولها موقف ونادرة عرفت بعد كده أن احمد حلمى اقتبسها فى فيلمه الأخير عسل اسود هههههههههه

دي صورة لنهر النيل فى المنصورة, حاولت والله انى القطها بشكل أفضل من كده بس ماعرفتش, والسبب فى الموقف اللى حصل لى بسببها
طبعا انتى شفتى العدة اللى كانت معايا من عدسات وكاميرا ضخمة وحامل ثلاثى للكاميرا وعدسة طولها تقريبا متر
العدة دي كلها حطيتها على كوبري الجامعة فى المنصورة وحاولت انى القط مشهد النيل مع الجامعة والمشاية, صورة يعني رومانتيكية لمدينتى المصرية
يادوب جهزت العدة وضغطت على زرار التصوير علشان اعمل صورة تجربة لقيت واحد من المشاه على الكوبرى صرخ وقال الجزيرة يا ولالالالالالا, ولقيت ماشاء الله جمع غفير بيجري تجاه واحد فقط, تجاهى, وفى اقل من ثانية لقيت الناس ماشاء الله شيلانى من على الارض شيل, بس مش ضيافة وانما شيل حقيقي لدرجة انى تخيلت انهم هايرمونى فى النيل مع الكاميرا. وقام واحد منهم تبرع بالاتصال بالبوليس, وبالرغم من ان البوليس المصرى فى العادة بييجي بعد الفرح ما يخلص وبعد ما الفوانيس تتكسر, إلا انه فى اقل من نص دقيقة وصل موقع التصوير, وانا بصراحة حمدت ربنا انه وصل لانى تحولت من واحد متشال على اكتف الرجال, لملمع احذية, مش حبا فى الوظيفة وانما لان ما شاء الله الجمع الخفير دا كله داسونى بالاحذية وكأنهم مسكونى متلبس ببوس الكاميرا فى الطريق العام. بس اللى حصل من البوليس ماكانش اقل من اللى حصل لى من الناس
المهم دخلونى البوكس وامين الشرطة قال للعساكر ان باين ان شكلى جعان اكلوه, انا حمدت ربنا انهم جايبين معاهم سندوتشات وهايأكلونى, بس اتضح ان اكلوه ديه كلمة سر بينهم وبين بعض معناها نضفوه, او ادوه علقة, او اي حاجة تانية بتوجع يعني
وطووووووووووووول الطريق من الكوبرى لغاية قسم الشرطة وهم مصممين انى جعان ونازلين فيا اكل لدرجة انى قبل ما اوصل القسم كانت كل خلية فى جسمى بتوجعنى
وجاءت اللحظة الحاسمة ودخلت القسم, وقتها صرخت بعلو حسى انى مواطن مصرى وليا حقوق مصرية....والله العظيم دا حصل سنة ونص من قبل حتى ما احمد حلمى يقول الجملة دي...ولقيت امين الشرطة بيقول لى مواطن ايه يا روح امك؟؟ تقريبا كان باين على شكلى انى بحب ماما الله يرحمها علشان كده هو قال لى يا روح امك, ولما طلبت منه انه يبعد امى عن الكلام لانها متوفية, اقنعنى فى النهاية هو وشوية عساكر ان ماما عايشه وكانت بتعمل فينا كدبة ابريل, بس ما اقتنعتش الا بعد ما كسروا لى كرامتى وصوابع رجلى تقريبا  
وتخيلي بأه داخل الحجز على حراميه ونشالين, وواحد بيسألنى ايه تهمتى قلت له انى كنت باصور الجامعة من كوبري الجامعة
فين بأه لغاية ما الضابط المسئول دخل القسم حوالى الساعة 3 صباحا بعد ما اكلت علقة باحلف بيها لغاية النهاردة, وطلبت انى اكلمه ووريته الباسبور عليه ختم مطار القاهرة من كذا ساعة....بصراحة صعبت على الراجل وسابنى
وقتها كنت وصلت لدرجة رهيبة جدا من الانهيار لان شنطى ضاعت فى المطار, والبنك سحب الفيزا كارد بتاعى ومش كان معايا ولا مليم, وانتهت اول ليلة ليا فى مصر بعلقة محترمة....المهم دخلت النت وماكنش فيه حد اونلاين الا حنان طلبت منها رقم تليفونها واتصلت بيها حوالى الساعة اربعة الفجر فى انهيار تام لدرجة ان البنت ياعيني انهارت هى كمان واتصلت بأوشا فى امريكا تقول لها الحقوا احمد...وبالفعل اتصلت بيا اوشا والكابتن حسام زوجها وقعدوا يهدوا فيا اكتر من ساعة ونص لغاية ما الحمد لله هديت وقتها وروحت البيت وقلت لاخويا على الموقف لقيته بص لى بزعيق وقال لى يا اخى عيش عيشة اهلك واتضرب علقة اهلك...ودخل يكمل نوم لانى صحيته الساعة ستة الصبح
ههههههههههههههه وقتها بصراحة جات لى كريزة ضحك من الموقف ومن تبعاته, وحاليا كل ما افتكر الموقف اضحك, واشكر ربنا من قلبى على الصداقة الغالية بحنان وأوشا والعائلة لانهم بالفعل كانوا معنى حقيقي بالنسبة لى للصداقة الحقيقية بالرغم من اننا مش متواجدين فى مكان واحد.

بعد سنة ونص لقيت كل اللى عرفوا عن الموقف اتصلوا بيا هلكانين ضحك وقالوا لى انهم شافونى فى احمد حلمى فى نفس الموقف

وسؤالي الآخر هيكون لأخونا العزيز ( فاضل ) .. انت فين ..ليه قلمك غايب ؟ 

فاضل: في البداية اشكرك أختي العزيزة ناريمان على السؤال 

و أحب أن اوضح أني متابع للمنتدى بشكل معقول و لكن المتابعة ليس بالضرورة أن تظهر على هيئة مشاركات. أما السبب في قلة المشاركات في المرحلة السابقة فهناك متغيران اساسيان هما السبب في ذلك و هما متعلقان بطبيعة العمل ، 

الأول: هو نوعية العمل حيث كانت طبيعة عملي هي التسويق و التدريب ، و التسويق و التدريب كلاهما يشحنان الذهن و يجددان الطاقة بالإضافة إلى أن عامل الوقت كان متوفرا. تغيرت طبيعة عملي إلى المبيعات و المبيعات لمن يعرف مثلها مثل الدين "هم بالليل و مذلة بالنهار" إضافة إلى أنها تستهلك معظم الوقت إن لم يكن كله

المتغير الثاني هو نوعية البشر الذين اعمل معهم فهم قد تغيروا هم أيضا مع تغير طبيعة العمل و لكي أن تدركي اي نوع كنت أتمتع بالعمل معهم و اي نوع أصبحت مضطرا للتعايش معهم 

و بالتالي فقد فقدت جزءا كبير من الطاقة و الوقت و راحة البال .. 
أملي في الله كبير أن تتغير الظروف للأحسن مرة ثانية و استطيع استعادة معظم ما فقدت .. إن لم يكن كله .
كل الشكر .. مع وافر التقدير .. و كل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير و تقبل الله منا و منكم الصيام و القيام و صالح الأعمال

سؤالان يوجههما حمادو...... أحدهما لناريمان و الآخر لأحد أعضاء المنتدى..فما هما؟

ناريمان...فى معظم حواراتنا نتحدث عن السعادة, سواء من خلال مواقف أو أماكن أو ذكريات...ولكننى إلى الآن لم أسألك عن معنى السعادة بالنسبة لك...هل نكتفى بسعادة المكان بدون أحبة؟ أم أن السعادة تكون أعظم عندما نكون مع الأحبة بغض النظر عن المكان؟ أم أن هناك طريقة أصل من خلالها للسعادة فى مكان أحبه مع شخص أحبه؟ وياترى هل أنت سعيدة الآن؟
سؤالى هذا له علاقة بتواجدك فى الإمارات مع أخيكي, وقلقك من العودة مرة أخرى فى مصر فتضيع تلك السعادة

دي مجموعة أسئلة يا حمادو مش سؤال واحد 
طيب أجاوبك بنفس الترتيب.. السعادة في نظري شعور خيالي لا علاقة له بالواقع لأنه غالباً علشان يتحقق لازم يرتبط بمعنى الكمال وده مستحيل في الدنيا
السعادة عندي هي شعور خاص بحالة واحدة أقدر أعتبره راحة..رضا..قناعة المهم ان طول الوقت فيه أسباب مرة تستفز مشاعرك فتبقى سعيد ومرة تستفزك وتحس بالتعاسة
هي فى النهاية خانات يا أحمد اللي مليان منها عندك فاضي عند غيرك والعكس
 بتسألني عن المكان كحالة..المكان مستحيل يحسسني بالسعادة من غير أحبة..طبعاً مع اتفاقنا ان فيه فرق بين ناس تحبهم وناس يتواجدوا حواليك وبس..وفعلاً السعادة الحقيقية هنا بتكمن في الناس ومدى قربهم من قلبك بغض النظر عن المكان اللي ممكن على أثر اللي عايشين فيه تتغير صورته في نظرك تماماً

أخيراً هل أنا سعيدة ؟..الحمد لله بأعتبر نفسي راضية إلى حد ما

سؤالي لابن البلد....ياترى يا ابن البلد كيف ومتى تتدخل لحل خلاف بين أحد أعضاء المنتدى؟ وهل نستطيع أن نأخذ ردك هذا على أنه عهد منك أو قانون نستطيع أن نعتمد عليه فى المواقف المستقبلية؟ 
.
 
ابن البلد: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البداية أشكر بوكي بوكي على اللقاءات الجميلة اللي عودتنا عليها في رمضان
كل عام وأنتم بخير

وألف أهلا وسهلا بحمادوووو من جديد مفجأة جميلة جدا جدا بشكر بوكي أنها أتاحت لنا الفرصة لأننا نتجمع من جديد


بالنسبة للسؤال
ربما ينقصة أحد الأطراف
خلاف بين أحد أعضاء المنتدى ؟ ومن يكون الطرف الآخر ؟
وسأحاول الرد على كل الحالات 

- في حالة الخلاف بين عضوين في المنتدى
 في حالة تدخل أحد المشرفين أنتظر حتى يتم حل الموضوع من قبل ذلك المشرف على النحو السليم 
وإن لم يتدخل أحد المشرفين أو لم يقوم بالحل بالشكل المناسب أتدخل فور رؤيتي للموضوع أو للنقطة محل الخلاف أو عند وصول شكوى فعليه من احدهم للإدارة

- في حالة الخلاف بين أحد الأعضاء وأحد المشرفين
في حالة عدم تدخل المشرف محل الخلاف أو أحد المشرفين لتوضيح الأمر
أقوم بتفهم الأمر من قبل المشرف والسماع للعضو
وحل الإخلاف في ظل قوانين المنتدى

يا أحمد المنتدى دا بتاعك انت...وانت الانسان الوحيييييد اللى يقدر يظبط إيقاع المنتدى, إن غبت غاب المنتدى وصمت, وإن حضرت حتى ولو ضيف صامت فسيكون للمنتدى بريقه ولمعانه مرة أخرى.

أنت عارف ان المنتدى مش بتاعي 
المنتدى ملك لأعضائه اللي بيخافوا عليه وبيحبوا وانت واحد من الناس دي 
اللي بيحبوا يرتقوا بالمنتدى إلى الأفضل دائما

ظبط الإيقاع بيتطلب عوامل أساسية كثيرة لا أنكر أني عامل من هذه العوامل
وأحاول جاهدا قدر المستطاع التواجد كلما أتيحت لي ولو دقائق من الوقت
ولكن متابعة كل شيء أصبح من المستحيل في الوقت الحالي نتيجة لزيادة عدد الأعضاء وأيضا المواضيع المطروحه
وقلة وقتي في كثير من الفترات ولهذا قد يتخيل للبعض بأنه تواجدي وصمتي يعني الموافقه على ما يحدث من تجاوزات في بعض الأحيان 
ولكن الحقيقة هي على العكس تماما
ففي بعض الأحيان لا أدي ما يحدث 
وهذا تقصير منى لا أنكره

بريق المنتدى لا يعتمد على شخص واحد ولكن جميعا مسئولون عن رقى المنتدى
ونحن جميعا نرتقى برقيه

كل الشكر لك حمادو وكل الشكر لك بوكي بوكي
سعيد جدا بإتاحتك الفرصة بوكي لإستمتاع بمواضيع حمادو من جديد و أسعد برجوعك من جديد بيننا حمادو 

ويارب دائما رمضان بيجمعنا جميعا على خير 

تقبلوا جميعا تحياتي وكل عام وأنتم بخير


تعليق بسيط من ناريمان على تلك الكلمات:
-الصداقة  .. جزء من الحياة
-الخيانة .. مرض 
-الثقة .. هدية غالية بتتقدم لك مرة واحدة بس

تعليق بسيط من حمادوعلى تلك الكلمات:
-التسامح ...التسامح معنى إنسانى رائع جد نستمتع به عندما نمارسه, ونفتقده عندما نُضرب بسيف الحق 
-الغدر ...الغدر صفة تؤذى صاحبها أكثر مما تؤذى الغير, لأننى عندما أغدر بصاحبى أظل أشعر بألم الغدر طوال الحياة, أما صاحبى فينسى الغدر بعد لحظات, أيام, سنوات, ويعود ليبتسم فى وجهى مرة أخرى ناسيا الغدر الذى وقع عليه منى...فأموت أنا من الحسرة والندامة على ما فعلته.
-الأمانة ...الأمانة تعلى من قيمة صاحبها, ولنا فى الصادق الأمين عليه الصلاة والسلام المثل الأعلى الذى بالرغم من إختلافه مع أبناء قومه إلا أنهم كانوا دائما ما يطلبون نصائحه فى أمور دنياهم من قبل حتى أن تأتيه الرسالة عليه الصلاة والسلام


نختتم لقاءنا بكلمات من ناريمان و حمادو...فماذا سيقولا؟؟

حانصح كل اللي يمر من هنا انه يعيش الحياة راضي بقضاء الله ..لا يندم أبدا

عايز أقول أن ناريمان صديق حقيقي ومكسب حقيقي لأي شخص, من خلال كتاباتها ومذكراتها ومواقفها تشعر دائما أنك أمام شخص حقيقي, شخص يقف بوجه واحد شامخ امام القاعدة التى تؤمن بتعدد الأوجه لنفس الشخص ويؤكدها بشذوذه عنها.
أعتز جدا بصداقتى بها, وأتمنى من الله أن أراها دائما على خير.


ناريمان و حمادو أشكر لكما تواجدكما العطر معي في أولى لقاءات رمضان 
حقيقي أسعدني تواجدكما و إستجابتكما للمشاركة معي و كل عام و أنتما بصحة و سلام
و ألقاكم دوماً على خير

أنا اللى اشكرك وأشكر ناريمان على موافقتها على الحضور معى, فى الحقيقة كنت قلقان انها ماتوافقش علشان كده بعد المكالمة التليفونية بيني وبينك بعت لها على طول اسألها علشان لو رفضت الحق اكلمك واقول لك الغى الحوار
واعتذر عن ضيق الوقت فى الإجابة على الاسئلة بس انا والله كتبت الإجابات وانا فى الطريق من سفر عمل للبيت
وكل عام وانتم بخير



أخواني و أخواتي إلى الملتقي يوم الأحد القادم 
مع ضيفين من أبناء مصر في صحبة رمضانية

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مفاجآت بوكي الرمضانية .. اسم يستحق أن تحمله حواراتك الرمضانية 
مفاجأة عودة حمادو من أسعد مايمكن بالنسبة لي 
فأنا شخصيا أفتقد حمادو كثيراً وربما تعرفين ذلك 

أما عن الحوار والإجابات فالأسئلة الذكية اتت بإجابات متميزة من أعضاء متميزين 

ناريمان 
سعدت كثيرا بمتابعة حوارك الراقي 

حمادو 
أخي العزيز سعيد جدا بعودتك وأرجو ألاتغيب عنا مرة أخرى 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة

----------


## سوما

بجد بجد يا ريهام يمكن تكون أجمل مفأجاة عودة حمادو من جديد ,, :: 
حمادو ,,,,,,, حمدلله على سلامتك ومنور ابناء مصر كلها ,,, :f: ,,,, وكل سنة وانت طيب ,,
ويارب تكون بخير وعافية دائمة,,,, :f2: 
ناريمان ,, طبعا حبيبتى اللى بجد قصرت جداااااااا ف حقها الأيام اللى فاتت بس انا عارفة انها قلبها طيب ومسامحنى  :: 
وهى من أكتر البنات اللى عرفتهم ف حياتى اللى بتقدر كويس معنى كلمة صداقة وفاهمة معناها صح وصديقة بجد,, :2: 
ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبة قلبى دايماااااااااا.. :f2: 
بوكى ,,,,, موضوع رائع ومفأجاة أروع مع حمادو .. :y: 
وفعلا احلى صحبة رمضانية معاكى يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم أفكارك :36 21 5:

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم
 :36 3 14:  
بداية موفقة بجد يا استاذة ريهــام 
اختارتى اتنين اجتمعت فيهم ميزات وسمات خاصة عشان يكونوا واجهة حلقات صحبة رمضان لهذا العام 
ناريمان 
اجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا والله قرأت الاجابات اكتر من مرة وبجد حاجة جميلة جدا ان الواحد يشوفك لسه على سجيتك وطباعك اللى عرفك عليها.
كل عام وانتى طيبة وبخير وسعادة
 :36 3 14: 
حمادو 
مش هاحتاج اقول انى سعيد جدا بعودتك وبقرارك دا , لانه فعلا قرار اسعد ناس كتير بمجرد رؤيتهم لعنوان الحلقة .
بالنسبة لإجاباتك فهى كانت ممتازة جدا و هى طبع دائم فيك فأنت دائما (والله اعلم)على الموعد الصحيح .
بخصوص السيارة المرسيدس
بقى يا راجل لسه عارف انهم بيتاجروا فى السلاح :: 
دا ناقص يركبوا فى المرايات مطاوى :: 
منور يا ابو حميد وعود احمد يا احمد :36 3 14: 
وكل عام وانت طيب وبخير وسعادة
 :36 3 14: 
استاذة ريهام 
ما نقدرش نقول حاجة النهاردة خالص , انتى اختارتى اتنين أكلوا الجو زى شيكولاته جيرسى  :: 
بس حقيقى ممتن جدا للاختيارين العزيزين على قلبى 
وبخصوص الموضوع اياه فواضح ان الحوسة هاتبقى حوستين :: 
كل عام وانتى طيبة وبخير وسعادة
 :36 3 14:

----------


## nariman

*
عارفة ياريهام ..
بجد انا لما شفت كلامنا كله على بعضه دلوقتي في الحلقة حسيت بسعادة أكبر
سعادتي اولا كانت لما عرفت ان حمادو راجع المنتدى وبإنه وقع اختياره عليا علشان أشاركه فكرتك الجميلة دي يا بوكي
ثانياً بقى دلوقتي لما قرأت اجاباته واللي رجعتني لذكريات جميلة..بجد ضحكت من قلبي لما افتكرت مقابلتنا الأولى كإنه كان امبارح بس


مؤقتاً حاكتفي بتسجيل الشكر لكِ يا بوكي وأقولك بجد تسلم ايدك 
وبرافو من هنا لبكرة انك أقنعتي هذا الرجل بالعودة اخيراً 



راجعة تاني ان شاء الله للرد .. ما بعد المفاجأة 


حمادو ... حمدلله ع السلامة 
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بجد لقاء ممتع جداً

متكامل جداً ومشوق جداً

كنت سعيده به اوي وبالروح الجميله السائده

بوكي برافو بجد كنتي هائله بل اكثر بكثير

ناريمان كنتي مفاجأه جميله بجد الإجابات كشفت

جوانب مهم من شخصية وضحت سبب تميزك الدائم

بالتوفيق ياحبيبتي في حياتك واتمنى ان تكوني سعيده دائماً

حمادو حمدلله على السلامه لقاء جميل صادق اوي انا بجد صدقت كل كلمه فيه

وده بيدل ان اطراف الحوار بيقولو كلام مصدقينوا اوي فعبرو عنه بمنتها الوضوح

في النهايه اقول لكم جميعاً كل رمضان وانتم بألف خير

وسنه سعيده وجديده علينا كلنا

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا هلا يا هلا

 :Butterflygirlwhead: 
مين عندنا

 :36 2 13: 
حمادو بنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ايه المفاجأت الجامدة دي!!!!!!!!!

 :5 2 2: 
معلش ناريمان..انتي منورانا علطول طبعا  :f2: 

كان لازم في  الأول احتفل بعودة الغائب..حمادو

ألف حمد لله على السلامة يا أستاذ

 :36 15 4: 

و ان شاء الله  ترجع لنا بمواضيعك الحلوة

فاكر الموضوع اللي كنت عامله في القاعة العلمية؟؟

اللي كانت اول حلقة فيه جلد الإنسان؟؟

آن الآوان يكمل..مش كده؟؟ :36 1 37: 

الغالية..ريهام  :f2: 

موضوع جميل و حوار راقي..استمتعت بالأسئلة جد

و طبعا بالإجابات كمان

عجبني جدا مداخلة ابن البلد..لما رد على حمادو و قاله ان المنتدى ملك لأعضائه

بجد حوار جميل..و فيما يخص موضوع الكاميرا و التصوير  :36 13 13: 

انا بجد لما شفت الفيلم كأني بتفرج على أحمد " حمادو"..مش أحمد حلمي

حتى بعض الجمل اللي قالها البطل..برده ضمن مفردات كلامه العادية.

أنا حابة أقول كل رمضان و انتوا بخير

و مفاجأة يا بوكي و لا أروع

و تحية خاصة جدا لناريمان على حوارها الراقي

دمتم بخير..و سعادة


 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

حلقه اكثر من جميله بجد بوكي .. 
 وبجد لقاء رمضاني اكثر من رائع ..اكرر لكي التحيه عليه ..

 لعلي لاول مره اقرا الان للاخ الجميل حمادو اللي سعدت جدا بردوده الجميله 
 اللي بتنم عن شخصيه جميله وشفافه فاهلا ومرحبا بك بعودتك للمنتدي مره اخري 
 واللي اسعدني اكتر علي جانب كلامك حمادو اننا من مدينه واحده ..
وده في حد ذاته كمان اسعدني اكثر .. 

 كما تعرفت اكثر علي جوانب اخري من شخصيه الاخت العزيزه ناريمان .
.التي يشعر الجميع هنا بانها اخت له .. 
 وفعلا هدوئها وتوازنها واخلاقها تعطي دائما الاحساس بانها انسانه نقيه .. 

 كل سنه وانتو طيبين ..ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعا

----------


## اليمامة

كالعادة يا ريهام
بتقربى البعيد وبتقربينا أكتر وأكتر من القريب
وحوار هايل جدا من حواراتك الإنسانية المعروفة
شكراً ليكى جداً على جرعة التفاؤل والأمل اللى حستها بعودة الغائب حمادو
أنا شخصياً من كتر ما فقدت أصدقاء بمعنى الكلمة حبيتهم وارتبطت بيهم بقى عندى شبة ألم دائم من هذا الإتجاه وباقول اللى راح مابيرجعش..والموضوع عامل عندى خلفية لونها رمادى..ههههههه
ولكن
بجد
هابدأ أعيد حساباتى..بعد حوارك دا..
الأخ الفاضل حمادو..سمعت عن حضرتك..وانك من الأعضاء المميزين لمنتدى أبناء مصر..والإجماع دا مؤكد موش من فراغ..
وبالتأكيد سعيدة بعودتك
لأن دا معناه المزيد من الإثراء وعلى المستوى الإنسانى أولاً ودا اللى الواحد دايما بيدور عليه هنا
المنتديات كتير
لكن اللى بيميز ابناء مصر هى روح الإنسانية والوفاء دى
أهلا بيك مجددا وعوداً حميداً وأتمنالك التوفيق إن شاء الله
أما انتى يا ناريمان
موش هقول حاجة خالص
وأنما هاطلب
حفنة أمان وسلام وتصالح مع النفس الله يخليكى..
دا إحنا حتى فى رمضان والثواب الل هاتعمليه فيا هاتخديه مضاعف
وهادفع اللى تطلبيه
ههههههه
كدا وصل هدفى اللى انتى عارفاه..
كل سنة وانتم جميعاً بخير وطيبين
ومنورين..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حوار اكثر من رائع حقيقي 
بقالي كتييييييييييير مستمتعتش بلقاء كده
حقيقي يا ريهام مفاجأة رائعة 
و بحييكي على انتقائك لعضوين من اكثر الاعضاء اللي بقدرهم و بحترمهم 
و عجبتني اوي حكاية فاضل و ابن البلد بالاسود ..ملعوبة _بهدي النفوس  ::  _

ناريمان 
حقيقي انا بحب اوى اقرأ مشاركاتك _ البسيط منها و الدسم_ انتي شخصية حقيقي جميلة 
على الرغم من الغموض الحزين اللي بيظهر دائما في بعض مشاركاتك في موضوع عبر عن حالتك بصفة خاصة
و كمان في اختيارك للتتوقيع بتاعك و الجملة المصاحبة له إلا إني دائما بحس انك مبتسمة ..ادام الله ابتسامتك  :f: 

حمادو ..
ازيك يا احمد و حمدا لله على سلامتك و حقيقي مبسوطة اوى انك رجعت لإثراء المنتدى بمواضيعك ومشاركاتك الجميلة 
قرار ان الواحد يسيب المنتدى هو السهل الممتنع لأن الواحد بيشوف في الحياة اليومية _بعيدا عن المنتدى_
اللي يكفيه و زياده و النت بشكل عام و المنتدى بشكل خاص بيبقى بالنسبة لينا كبداية نوع من انواع الترفيه 
انا مثلا اول ما اشتركت هنا مكنتش بخرج من قاعة فك التكشيرة  ::  انا بحب الهزار بطبيعتي بس انا في حياتي مش طول الوقت بهزر يعني فممكن اكون مخنوقة و متضايقة فكنت بدخل افك في القاعة شوية بس شوية شوية بدأ يشدني عنوان موضوع فبدأت ادخل و بدأ التفاعل الحقيقي و بستغرب على نفسي حاليا لأن تقريبا علاقتي بالقاعة المذكورة سلفا اصبحت تتجسد في مواضيع قاعة المسابقات المرتبطة بالحالة 
فبناءا عليه لما تلاقي نفسك بتتعرض للظلم حتى هنا فأول قرار بتاخده هو انا عاوز امشي و هلاقيها منهم ولا من اسمه ايه ده اللي قي الشغل اللي بوقه بقى لازق في ودن المدير بيجيب في سيرتي  :: 
لكن بتلاقي نفسك صعب تمشي ولو بطلت تشارك اكيد بتقرأ للناس حتى لو هتقول رأيك في سرك !!
في النهاية رغم سلبية القرار هو قرار شجاع حاولت اخده كتييييير و فشلت  :36 1 27: 
و قرار الرجوع بردو شجاع مش ..يعني في النهاية نخرج من الرغي اللي قولته بنتيجة واحدة هي ان انت شجاع _ يلا يا عم ان شاء الله ما حد حوش  ::  _
 بس والله  صعبت عليه اوي لما اكلوك ؟؟ سؤال بقى 




























هما نفسهم حلو في الاكل ؟  :: 

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين  :f:

----------


## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الأخوة والأحبة ... والأخوات كمان علشان شعاع من نور ماتزعلش... بالمناسبة هى فين؟*

*كل عام والجميع بخير وصحة ونقاء ...*
* وكل رمضان واحنا دايما إن شاء الله متجمعين فى المنتدى*


*أعتذر* *عن غيابى الفترة الطويلة اللى فاتت لمن كان يهمه أمرى,*
* وانا سعيد فعلا بعودتى للمنتدى مرة تانية, والفضل يرجع لبوكي وابن البلد فى دا.*
*وأتمنى انكم تستحملونى المرة دي زي ما استحملتونى قبل كده*


*وأشكر ناريمان أنها وافقت رجائي اننا نكون مع بعض ضيوف فى حلقة عن الصداقة,*
* بصراحة كنت قلقان انها ماتوافقش لان عمر المنتدى ما كان عنصر حوار بيننا على مدار صداقة السنتين اللى فاتوا,*
* بالرغم من انه كان سبب صداقتنا**.*

*إن شاء الله هاتشرف بالرد على الأخوة كلهم* 
*بس لسه باتعود على المنتدى من أول وجديد لان حصل فيه تطورات جديدة حاسس وسطها انى تايه.*

*فإلى لقاء...*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *إن شاء الله هاتشرف بالرد على الأخوة كلهم* 
> 
> *بس لسه باتعود على المنتدى من أول وجديد لان حصل فيه تطورات جديدة حاسس وسطها انى تايه.*
>  
>  *فإلى لقاء...*





حد ياخد بإيد الحاج عشان صاحب عيـــــــــــــــــا  ::

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> مفاجآت بوكي الرمضانية .. اسم يستحق أن تحمله حواراتك الرمضانية 
> مفاجأة عودة حمادو من أسعد مايمكن بالنسبة لي 
> فأنا شخصيا أفتقد حمادو كثيراً وربما تعرفين ذلك 
> 
> أما عن الحوار والإجابات فالأسئلة الذكية اتت بإجابات متميزة من أعضاء متميزين 
> 
> كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير وسعادة


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً بك د/ مصطفى منورنا في الصحبة

سعيدة بجد ان اللقاء عجبك و استمتعت به 
يا رب يخليك و الف شكر على رأيك الذي أعتز به حقاً

كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام و رمضان كريم
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بجد بجد يا ريهام يمكن تكون أجمل مفأجاة عودة حمادو من جديد ,,
> بوكى ,,,,, موضوع رائع ومفأجاة أروع مع حمادو ..
> وفعلا احلى صحبة رمضانية معاكى يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم أفكارك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ازيك يا سوما منورة الصحبة يا قمر
طيب الحمد الله ان المفاجأة عجبتكم ههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي الأروع تواجدك و مشاركتك معنا

تسلمي يا سوما و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> مفاجآت بوكي الرمضانية .. اسم يستحق أن تحمله حواراتك الرمضانية 
> مفاجأة عودة حمادو من أسعد مايمكن بالنسبة لي 
> فأنا شخصيا أفتقد حمادو كثيراً وربما تعرفين ذلك 
> 
> أما عن الحوار والإجابات فالأسئلة الذكية اتت بإجابات متميزة من أعضاء متميزين 
> 
> ناريمان 
> سعدت كثيرا بمتابعة حوارك الراقي 
> ...


*أستاذى العزيز دكتور مصطفى*

*أنا الأسعد بالعودة وبسؤال حضرتك, ويعلم الله انى دائم السؤال عنك*
*أشكرك على التواجد والرد, وأتمنى أكون عند حسن ظنك*


*خالص التحية*

----------


## حمادو

> بجد بجد يا ريهام يمكن تكون أجمل مفأجاة عودة حمادو من جديد ,,
> حمادو ,,,,,,, حمدلله على سلامتك ومنور ابناء مصر كلها ,,,,,,, وكل سنة وانت طيب ,,
> ويارب تكون بخير وعافية دائمة,,,,
> ناريمان ,, طبعا حبيبتى اللى بجد قصرت جداااااااا ف حقها الأيام اللى فاتت بس انا عارفة انها قلبها طيب ومسامحنى 
> وهى من أكتر البنات اللى عرفتهم ف حياتى اللى بتقدر كويس معنى كلمة صداقة وفاهمة معناها صح وصديقة بجد,,
> ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبة قلبى دايماااااااااا..
> بوكى ,,,,, موضوع رائع ومفأجاة أروع مع حمادو ..
> وفعلا احلى صحبة رمضانية معاكى يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم أفكارك


*الأخت العزيزة سوما*

*الف مبروك يا افندم على الاشراف ...وإن شاء الله تكون مشاكله خفيفة عليكي هههههههه*
*أشكرك على التواجد والكلام الجميل, وإن شاء الله أتواجد,*
* مستنى بس حد ياخد بإيدي أصل انا صاحب عيا زي ما مصراوية جدا قالت هههههههههههههه*

*خالص التحية.* 
*(ياترى معنى خالص التحية: تحية خالصة؟ ولا خالص التحية معناها خلاص مافيش تحيات بعد كده؟ سؤال محيرنى دائما )*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> 
>  
> بداية موفقة بجد يا استاذة ريهــام 
> اختارتى اتنين اجتمعت فيهم ميزات وسمات خاصة عشان يكونوا واجهة حلقات صحبة رمضان لهذا العام 
> ناريمان 
> اجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا والله قرأت الاجابات اكتر من مرة وبجد حاجة جميلة جدا ان الواحد يشوفك لسه على سجيتك وطباعك اللى عرفك عليها.
> كل عام وانتى طيبة وبخير وسعادة
> 
> ...


*تصدق يا أخى انك عملت لى احباط دلوقتى؟؟؟ فاكر لما كنا بنتكلم من سنة تقريبا على سفرك المانيا والعمل فى مرسيدس؟ انا وقتها كلمت ناريمان وقلت لها خااااااااااااايف يا ناريمان اصدم الشاب واقول له, وهو تقول لى قووووووووووووول له يا احمد علشان يبقى عارف الحقيقة المرة*
*وانا اقول لها لالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا ناريمان ماينفعش نصدم الشاب, وهى تقول لى قووووووول له يا احمد ماينفعش الشاب يفضل بعماه كده من غير ما يعرف ان الشركة اكبر مصنعى اسلحة خفيفة فى العالم.*
*وفى الاخر تبقى انت المهندس اللى صمم المطاوي فى المرايات بتاعتهم!!!!!؟ ماشى يا عم هيثم براحتك*
**


*بس أقولك ايه!!! كل سنة وانت طيب بأه وأمرك لله*
**

----------


## حمادو

> *عارفة ياريهام ..*
> *بجد انا لما شفت كلامنا كله على بعضه دلوقتي في الحلقة حسيت بسعادة أكبر*
> *سعادتي اولا كانت لما عرفت ان حمادو راجع المنتدى وبإنه وقع اختياره عليا علشان أشاركه فكرتك الجميلة دي يا بوكي*
> *ثانياً بقى دلوقتي لما قرأت اجاباته واللي رجعتني لذكريات جميلة..بجد ضحكت من قلبي لما افتكرت مقابلتنا الأولى كإنه كان امبارح بس*
> ** 
> *مؤقتاً حاكتفي بتسجيل الشكر لكِ يا بوكي وأقولك بجد تسلم ايدك* 
> *وبرافو من هنا لبكرة انك أقنعتي هذا الرجل بالعودة اخيراً* 
> 
> ** 
> ...


ياترى مسموح نرد على بعض فى الموضوع دا 
ولا المفروض اننا خلاص ردينا على بعض فى اصل الموضوع
 وبناءا عليه لازم نظهر اننا متخاصمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
حد يقول لى قوانين المنتدى الجديدة
 علشان كل شوية الاقى واحد حاطط صباعه فى عيني ويقول لى انتبه!

*الأخت العزيزة ناريمان...*
*الله يسلمك يا افندم, انا بجد سعيد جدا بتواجدنا مع بعض,*
*وخصوصا لما قريت الاجابة عن الصداقة, سبحان الله زي ما اكون غشيتها منك هههههههههه.*
*والحمد لله انك ضحكتى, غيرك فى اليوم دا كانوا هايموتوا من عسر الهضم لولا ستر ربنا*


*بس هو ماكانش اقناع من ريهام انى ارجع المنتدى, وانما كان فرمان غير قابل للمناقشة,*
*وانا بصراحة كنت خايف اناقشها فيه.. لانها فى يوم اتصلت بيا وكان الحوار كالتالى:*

*ريهام..انت يا تحفة....لاحظوا ان مافيش الو اساسا*
*احمد..ايوه يا ريهام معلش ورايا اجتماع كمان نص ساعة, هاتصل بيكي لما يخ..........*
*ريهام...بص يا تحفة انت, رمضان كمان اسبوعين وانا مش فاضيه لك ولا ناقصاك, مسافرة كمان كام يوم, وهاعمل موضوع فى رمضان وانت هاتبقى موجود فيه.*
*احمد...اااااااااااا*
*ريهام..اخرس خليني اخلص كلامى.....للعلم ريهام مشهورة جدا باخرس بتاعتها دي...الموضوع هايكون عبارة عن اسئلة عن الصداقة وهايكون معاك ضيف, هاديك الاسئلة تجاوب عليها علطول والا والله.........*
*احمد...بلاش ياريهام والا دي, بخاف منها, هاتى الاسئلة يا ماما, وطالما الموضوع عن الصداقة يبقى اتمنى ان ناريمان توافق تكون ضيفة معايا عندك.*
*ريهام...ايوه كده ناس ماتجيش الا بالضرب....تووووووووووت تووووووووت توووووووووت...*
*توووووت دي مش كلمة ريهام قالتها وانما كانت معناها يعني ان الاتصال انتهى.*

*تخيلي بأه بعد مكالمة زي دي هل تملكى من أمرك اي شئ؟*

*واستنى الاسئلة واسافر فى شغل وارجع واسافر تانى فى شغل, ومافيش اسئلة.*
*ومن ساعة ما الاسئلة وصلتنى وهى كل شوية هات الاجابات هات الاجابات*
*لغاية ما خلاص فعلا كنت حاسس انى هاتمنع من نزول مصر لو ماجبتش الاجابات قبل رمضان.*
*فيها ايه يعني لو كنت جبت الاجابات تانى او تالت يوم رمضان؟؟؟؟*



*بس تصدقى؟ رغم ان الجو بيمطر دلوقتى وعندى مشاكل كتيرة فى الشغل الا انى حاسس بدفء كأنى قاعد معاكم فعلا مش مجرد باكتب!*
*فعلا المنتدى وحشنى...أشكرك على تشجيعي يا ناريمان*

**

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
>  
> بداية موفقة بجد يا استاذة ريهــاماستاذة ريهام[/CENTER]
> 
> ما نقدرش نقول حاجة النهاردة خالص , انتى اختارتى اتنين أكلوا الجو زى شيكولاته جيرسى 
> بس حقيقى ممتن جدا للاختيارين العزيزين على قلبى 
> وبخصوص الموضوع اياه فواضح ان الحوسة هاتبقى حوستين
> كل عام وانتى طيبة وبخير وسعادة


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا هيثم منور و كل سنة و انت طيب

ربنا يخليك و يا رب يعجبك كل لقاءات الصحبة 
ربنا يستر يا هيثم و مش يكون فيه اي حوسات العملية مش ناقصة  ::   :: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> عارفة ياريهام ..
> بجد انا لما شفت كلامنا كله على بعضه دلوقتي في الحلقة حسيت بسعادة أكبر
> سعادتي اولا كانت لما عرفت ان حمادو راجع المنتدى وبإنه وقع اختياره عليا علشان أشاركه فكرتك الجميلة دي يا بوكي
> ثانياً بقى دلوقتي لما قرأت اجاباته واللي رجعتني لذكريات جميلة..بجد ضحكت من قلبي لما افتكرت مقابلتنا الأولى كإنه كان امبارح بس
> 
> 
> مؤقتاً حاكتفي بتسجيل الشكر لكِ يا بوكي وأقولك بجد تسلم ايدك 
> وبرافو من هنا لبكرة انك أقنعتي هذا الرجل بالعودة اخيراً 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا ناريمان انت منورة اللقاء و بجد الف شكر لك يا قمر لتواجدك معي في اولى لقاءات الصحبة الرمضانية 

ربنا يسعدك يا ناريمان و يعملك اللي فيه الخير دايما انت تستاهلي كل خير
ايوة شوفتي اهو رجع ..رجع و رجع يكتب لنا نوادر و فضايح مش يستر بقى  ::-s:  لاااااا ازاي.... هي عادته و الا هيشتريها  :: 

المقابلة ده يا ناريمان كانت فعلاً رغم قلة عددنا يومها إلا انها كانت من أمتع اللقاءات حقيقي اللي حصلت ربنا يجمعنا في الخير دايما

و أنا في إنتظار عودتك تشاركي معانا اكتر بمواقف و كلمات و كل شئ

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *بجد لقاء ممتع جداً
> 
> متكامل جداً ومشوق جداً
> 
> كنت سعيده به اوي وبالروح الجميله السائده
> 
> بوكي برافو بجد كنتي هائله بل اكثر بكثير
> 
> في النهايه اقول لكم جميعاً كل رمضان وانتم بألف خير
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلا يا هايدي منورة و كل سنة و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام
يا رب يخليكي و أنا أكثر سعادة بشعورك الجميل ده 

سعيدة برأيك و يا رب يعجبك كل باقي لقاءات الصحبة
مش فيه أجمل من تجمع الناس اللي بجد بتحب بعض و قلبها على بعض
ربنا يجمعنا دايماً و ما يفرقنا أبداُ 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حوار جميل جدا يا بوكى
وبجد مبسوطه بعوده حمادو للمنتدى مع إنى ماعرفوش إلا من خلال قرائتى لمواضيع قديمه
وعقبال كل الغايبين عن المنتدى
ناريمان بسيطه ورقيقه كعادتك
بجد حوار بسيط وبجد حسيت إنكوا قاعدين سوا وبتدردشوا
وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين

----------


## nariman

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> مفاجآت بوكي الرمضانية .. اسم يستحق أن تحمله حواراتك الرمضانية 
> مفاجأة عودة حمادو من أسعد مايمكن بالنسبة لي 
> فأنا شخصيا أفتقد حمادو كثيراً وربما تعرفين ذلك 
> 
> أما عن الحوار والإجابات فالأسئلة الذكية اتت بإجابات متميزة من أعضاء متميزين 
> 
> ناريمان 
> سعدت كثيرا بمتابعة حوارك الراقي 
> ...


*ازيك يا دكتور مصطفى ..كل سنة وانت طيب

انا كمان سعيدة انك متواجد معانا


*

----------


## nariman

> بجد بجد يا ريهام يمكن تكون أجمل مفأجاة عودة حمادو من جديد ,,
> حمادو ,,,,,,, حمدلله على سلامتك ومنور ابناء مصر كلها ,,,,,,, وكل سنة وانت طيب ,,
> ويارب تكون بخير وعافية دائمة,,,,
> ناريمان ,, طبعا حبيبتى اللى بجد قصرت جداااااااا ف حقها الأيام اللى فاتت بس انا عارفة انها قلبها طيب ومسامحنى 
> وهى من أكتر البنات اللى عرفتهم ف حياتى اللى بتقدر كويس معنى كلمة صداقة وفاهمة معناها صح وصديقة بجد,,
> ربنا يسعدك يا حبيبة قلبى دايماااااااااا..
> بوكى ,,,,, موضوع رائع ومفأجاة أروع مع حمادو ..
> وفعلا احلى صحبة رمضانية معاكى يا باشمهندسة ,, تسلم أفكارك


*آه خليكي معتمدة على طيبة قلبي لحد ما تصحي ع الحقيقة المرة

كان زمااااان


وحشاني فعلاً يا وسام..يارب نلتقي على خير 
*

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذة ريهام
الأستاذة ناريمان
الاستاذ حمادو

بجد حوار ممتع واتعرفت عليكم من خلاله
لانى طبعا مكنتش متابعة معكم من زمان لكن مبسوطة بمعرفتكم
وان شاء الله أتعرف من هنا على أعضاء تانين
شكرا لكم جميعا
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين

----------


## nariman

> السلام عليكم
>  
> بداية موفقة بجد يا استاذة ريهــام 
> اختارتى اتنين اجتمعت فيهم ميزات وسمات خاصة عشان يكونوا واجهة حلقات صحبة رمضان لهذا العام 
> ناريمان 
> اجاباتك كانت جميلة جدا والله قرأت الاجابات اكتر من مرة وبجد حاجة جميلة جدا ان الواحد يشوفك لسه على سجيتك وطباعك اللى عرفك عليها.
> كل عام وانتى طيبة وبخير وسعادة
> 
> حمادو 
> ...


*الله يخليك يا هيثم ويديم عليك طبيعتك الجميلة دي
عارف انا كنت واثقة انك حتبقى سعيد برجوع حمادو لأنك من الناس اللي كانت حريصة على السؤال عنه اكتر من مرة


ضحكتني والله بحكاية المطاوي 


*

----------


## nariman

> *بجد لقاء ممتع جداً
> 
> متكامل جداً ومشوق جداً
> 
> كنت سعيده به اوي وبالروح الجميله السائده
> 
> بوكي برافو بجد كنتي هائله بل اكثر بكثير
> 
> ناريمان كنتي مفاجأه جميله بجد الإجابات كشفت
> ...


*وانتي طيبة ياهايدي وبخير
ربنا يسعدك حبيبتي


*

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

   أول مرة يا ريهام أشوف موضوع من مواضيعك اللى كنت بأسمع عنها ..

 لأنى أول رمضان أكون معاكم فى المنتدى ..

 بجد موضوع جميل .. و بيعرفنا أكثر  ببعض ..

   و أسلوب العرض و اختيار الألوان كان رائع ..

 و ضيوفك كانت ردودهم كلها أكثر من رائعة ..

و أحلى شىء إن الحلقات مرتين فى الأسبوع .. فممكن متابعتها .. غير المسابقات المحددة الموعد بيكون صعب الالتزام به فى رمضان ..

 و كل سنة و الجميع بخير ..

   بالتوفيق دائماً ..

----------


## nariman

> يا هلا يا هلا
> 
> 
> مين عندنا
> 
> 
> حمادو بنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


* يا ايمان ولا يهمك* 

* انا عارفة والله ان رجوع حمادو حيسعدكم جداااا.. وكنت لسه بقوله كده
يارب يرجع يتفاعل زي زمان ويكمل كل موضوعاته الجميلة اللي سابت فينا أثر
*

----------


## حمادو

> *بجد لقاء ممتع جداً
> 
> متكامل جداً ومشوق جداً
> 
> كنت سعيده به اوي وبالروح الجميله السائده
> 
> بوكي برافو بجد كنتي هائله بل اكثر بكثير
> 
> ناريمان كنتي مفاجأه جميله بجد الإجابات كشفت
> ...


*
الأخت العزيزة هايدي
الله يسلمك...وإن شاء الله أكون ضيف خفيف عليكم

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا افندم, وجميل الشغل اللى انتى عاملاه فى قاعة المناسبات ماشاء الله
المشكلة انى باكتب الرد وبارميه من غير اي مراجعة او تعديل فيه, يمكن علشان كده بيوصل للاخوة الأعضاء لانه بيكون خارج منى بجد بدون أي تعديل سواء كان تزويق متعمد أو تشويه متعمد.

أشكر لك حضورك الموضوع, وأتمنى لك النجاح إن شاء الله فى حياتك العملية
ومبروك يا أفندم على الديوان الجديد والى الامام دائما إن شاء الله*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *تصدق يا أخى انك عملت لى احباط دلوقتى؟؟؟ فاكر لما كنا بنتكلم من سنة تقريبا على سفرك المانيا والعمل فى مرسيدس؟ انا وقتها كلمت ناريمان وقلت لها خااااااااااااايف يا ناريمان اصدم الشاب واقول له, وهو تقول لى قووووووووووووول له يا احمد علشان يبقى عارف الحقيقة المرة*
> 
> *وانا اقول لها لالالالالالالالالالالالالا يا ناريمان ماينفعش نصدم الشاب, وهى تقول لى قووووووول له يا احمد ماينفعش الشاب يفضل بعماه كده من غير ما يعرف ان الشركة اكبر مصنعى اسلحة خفيفة فى العالم.*
> *وفى الاخر تبقى انت المهندس اللى صمم المطاوي فى المرايات بتاعتهم!!!!!؟ ماشى يا عم هيثم براحتك*
> ** 
> 
> *بس أقولك ايه!!! كل سنة وانت طيب بأه وأمرك لله*
> 
> **


 :36 5 3: 

من زمان ما شفتش الاكونت بتاعك بيكتب حاجة

جميل انى اشوفها دلوقت واتمنى انها تبقى عودة مستديمة
 :36 8 8: 
عشان تبقى عارف حاجة بس , لما كان موضوع السفر دا شغال  فوجئنا ان المهندسين الاجانب فى الشركة قرروا يعملوا لنا مقابلة شخصية و واعطوا لكل واحد من المرشحين كتالوجات لاعمال الشركة , طبعا كان مقسوم لوضع عام بالشركة وهو صناعة السيارات ووضع خاص هو صناعة الاسلحة  , طبعا احنا كنا مذهولين زى حلاتك كدا بس احنا كان وضعنا اننا هانكون فى السيارات بس مالناش دعوة بالسنج والسيوف :: , فوجئنا بعدها ان الشركة فى المانيا رفضت المعلومات دى على اساس يعنى ان ماحدش عارف  وان اللى المتقدمين دول  هايسكتوا, طبعا يوم ما عرفت روحت حكيت لوالدتى ومستعد اشوف آثار الصدمة عليها لقيت والدتى بتقولى ابوك حكالى الموضوع دا من زمان.

يعنى من الاخر كدا مش عايز اقولهالك واصدمك









جبت التايهة يا اخويا ::

----------


## nariman

> حلقه اكثر من جميله بجد بوكي .. 
>  وبجد لقاء رمضاني اكثر من رائع ..اكرر لكي التحيه عليه ..
> 
>  لعلي لاول مره اقرا الان للاخ الجميل حمادو اللي سعدت جدا بردوده الجميله 
>  اللي بتنم عن شخصيه جميله وشفافه فاهلا ومرحبا بك بعودتك للمنتدي مره اخري 
>  واللي اسعدني اكتر علي جانب كلامك حمادو اننا من مدينه واحده ..
> وده في حد ذاته كمان اسعدني اكثر .. 
> 
>  كما تعرفت اكثر علي جوانب اخري من شخصيه الاخت العزيزه ناريمان .
> ...


*أخي محمد..* *منورنا والله

اعتقد ان ده أول رمضان تعيشه في أبناء مصر بس حقيقي بحس انك معانا من زمان
أشكرك جدا 


*

----------


## nariman

> أما انتى يا ناريمان
> موش هقول حاجة خالص
> وأنما هاطلب
> حفنة أمان وسلام وتصالح مع النفس الله يخليكى..
> دا إحنا حتى فى رمضان والثواب الل هاتعمليه فيا هاتخديه مضاعف
> وهادفع اللى تطلبيه
> ههههههه
> كدا وصل هدفى اللى انتى عارفاه..
> كل سنة وانتم جميعاً بخير وطيبين
> ومنورين..


 :Poster Oops: 

*والله ما في أطيب منك يا ندى .. ربنا يسعدك

كل لما بتكلميني كده باقع في كوكتيل ضحك على إحراج 


*

----------


## nariman

> حوار اكثر من رائع حقيقي 
> بقالي كتييييييييييير مستمتعتش بلقاء كده
> حقيقي يا ريهام مفاجأة رائعة 
> و بحييكي على انتقائك لعضوين من اكثر الاعضاء اللي بقدرهم و بحترمهم 
> و عجبتني اوي حكاية فاضل و ابن البلد بالاسود ..ملعوبة _بهدي النفوس  _
> 
> ناريمان 
> حقيقي انا بحب اوى اقرأ مشاركاتك _ البسيط منها و الدسم_ انتي شخصية حقيقي جميلة 
> على الرغم من الغموض الحزين اللي بيظهر دائما في بعض مشاركاتك في موضوع عبر عن حالتك بصفة خاصة
> و كمان في اختيارك للتتوقيع بتاعك و الجملة المصاحبة له إلا إني دائما بحس انك مبتسمة ..ادام الله ابتسامتك


*سارة ..أنا بقى باعتبرك أخف دم هنا في البنات..بجد ما شاء الله عليكي عندك سرعة بديهة

الحكاية مش غموض ولا حزن بس يمكن أنا ببان كده لما باختصر كلامي.. وبالذات في موضوع عبر عن حالتك واللي بتعتبر كل مشاركة فيه بمثابة موضوع مستقل لكل واحد فينا التاني مش بيقدر يفهم منه حاجة

اما اختياري للتوقيع وجملته .. مش عارفة انا بحس كده 

بالمناسبة أنا كمان بحس ان ورا روحك الفكاهية دي شخصية جادة نوعا ماً

شكرا حبيبتي وكل سنة وانتي طيبة 

*

----------


## nariman

> ياترى مسموح نرد على بعض فى الموضوع دا 
> ولا المفروض اننا خلاص ردينا على بعض فى اصل الموضوع
>  وبناءا عليه لازم نظهر اننا متخاصمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> حد يقول لى قوانين المنتدى الجديدة
>  علشان كل شوية الاقى واحد حاطط صباعه فى عيني ويقول لى انتبه!
> 
> *الأخت العزيزة ناريمان...*
> *الله يسلمك يا افندم, انا بجد سعيد جدا بتواجدنا مع بعض,*
> *وخصوصا لما قريت الاجابة عن الصداقة, سبحان الله زي ما اكون غشيتها منك هههههههههه.*
> ...


*لا خلاص انت مادام رديت انا حاستخبى وراك وأرد وربنا يستر*  :Closedeyes: 

*فعلا انا اتفاجئت بإجابتنا المتشابهة على نفس السؤال.. التوارد بقى الله يسامحه 

بس بجد زي ما قالت ريهام يوم تجمعنا ده كان مميز فعلا محدش ينساه..يمكن اللخبطة دي هي اللي ميزته
عموما ألف سلامة عليك ..انا عذرتك بصراحة لما عرفت الأكلة اللي قلبت كيانك 
كمان مكالمة ريهام ..اعتقد مكنش ينفع معاك غير كده


أنا اللي بشكرك حقيقي يا أحمد.. وبجد كلامك في الموضوع خلاني احس بالخجل والعجز عن الرد في نفس الوقت
يمكن عزائي انك تعلم قدرك عندي كأخ وصديق 
ربنا يديم التواصل


*

----------


## حمادو

> يا هلا يا هلا
> 
> 
> مين عندنا
> 
> 
> حمادو بنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*تصدقى إنى فعلا صدقت إنك اتفاجئتى؟؟
هههههههههه
وبناءا عليه بأه خدي الرد دا

الأخت الفاضلة إيمان
الحقيقة أن أسعد بتواجدى معكم مرة أخرى, وأتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجمعنا دائما على الخير والطاعة وتبادل المعلومات دوما.
أما عن موضوع عجيبة إسمها الإنسان فسوف أتابعه بنفسى مع مجموعة من الوزراء والخبراء حتى نستطيع أن نتبين نوع الكابلات اللنى التى تم توريدها للصيدليات مؤخرا مع مراعاة معرفة مزارع الفراولة والمانجو التى قام أصحابها بحمايتها ضد التلوث...واخدة بال حضرتك من التلوث دي؟

أنا بجد سعيد جدا بعودتى مرة تانية بينكم, وأسعد بترحيبكم دا, وأتمنى من الله أن تدوم تلك العلاقة الطيبة بيننا


خالص التحية
حطي هنا بأه الوردة اللى تريحك علشان قائمة الابتسامات مصممة ماتظهرش عندي*

----------


## حمادو

> حلقه اكثر من جميله بجد بوكي .. 
>  وبجد لقاء رمضاني اكثر من رائع ..اكرر لكي التحيه عليه ..
> 
>  لعلي لاول مره اقرا الان للاخ الجميل حمادو اللي سعدت جدا بردوده الجميله 
>  اللي بتنم عن شخصيه جميله وشفافه فاهلا ومرحبا بك بعودتك للمنتدي مره اخري 
>  واللي اسعدني اكتر علي جانب كلامك حمادو اننا من مدينه واحده ..
> وده في حد ذاته كمان اسعدني اكثر .. 
> 
>  كما تعرفت اكثر علي جوانب اخري من شخصيه الاخت العزيزه ناريمان .
> ...


*إبن بلدي أستاذ محمد حسين
الشرف ليا طبعا أننا نكون من مدينة واحدة, ولو إنى قروى مش منصورة منصورة يعني...بس عشت معظم حياتى فى مدينة المنصورة دراسة وشغل.
أشكرك على تواجدك الطيب وترحيبك, وأتمنى أكون عند حسن ظنك

تقبل تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> كالعادة يا ريهام
> بتقربى البعيد وبتقربينا أكتر وأكتر من القريب
> وحوار هايل جدا من حواراتك الإنسانية المعروفة
> شكراً ليكى جداً على جرعة التفاؤل والأمل اللى حستها بعودة الغائب حمادو
> أنا شخصياً من كتر ما فقدت أصدقاء بمعنى الكلمة حبيتهم وارتبطت بيهم بقى عندى شبة ألم دائم من هذا الإتجاه وباقول اللى راح مابيرجعش..والموضوع عامل عندى خلفية لونها رمادى..ههههههه
> ولكن
> بجد
> هابدأ أعيد حساباتى..بعد حوارك دا..
> الأخ الفاضل حمادو..سمعت عن حضرتك..وانك من الأعضاء المميزين لمنتدى أبناء مصر..والإجماع دا مؤكد موش من فراغ..
> ...



*الأخت العزيزة ندى...

كل عام وأنت بخير وصحة وسعادة إن شاء الله

بالتأكيد خسارة صديق حقيقي تترك فينا أثر سلبي وخوف وتردد أحيانا فى التعرف على أشخاص جدد من الممكن أن يتركوا أثر فى حياتنا, ولهذا يفضل الكثير منا توسيع دائرة معارفه بقدر الإمكان, وفى نفس الوقت تضييق دائرة الأصدقاء الحقيقيين على شخص أو إثنان بحد أقصى...وهذا فى حد ذاته ليس خطأ وإنما قرار يؤخذ بناءا على تجاربنا وتعايشنا اليومي مع الآخرين.

أشكرك على ترحيبك وإطرائك الذى بالفعل لا أستحقه...وأتمنى أن اكون عند حسن ظنك

تقبلى وافر التحية*

----------


## حمادو

> حوار اكثر من رائع حقيقي 
> بقالي كتييييييييييير مستمتعتش بلقاء كده
> حقيقي يا ريهام مفاجأة رائعة 
> و بحييكي على انتقائك لعضوين من اكثر الاعضاء اللي بقدرهم و بحترمهم 
> و عجبتني اوي حكاية فاضل و ابن البلد بالاسود ..ملعوبة _بهدي النفوس  _
> 
> ناريمان 
> حقيقي انا بحب اوى اقرأ مشاركاتك _ البسيط منها و الدسم_ انتي شخصية حقيقي جميلة 
> على الرغم من الغموض الحزين اللي بيظهر دائما في بعض مشاركاتك في موضوع عبر عن حالتك بصفة خاصة
> ...


*زهرة المنتدى مصراوية جدا
ههههههه

يابنتى إنتى ماشاء الله لسه زي ما انتى بدون أي إختلاف ههههههههه...نصيحة منى خليكي كده وأوعى تتغيري مهما الدنيا اتغيرت حواليكي.


بالفعل قرار ترك المنتدى كان قرار صعب جدا, بس أنا ماسبتش المنتدى بسبب ظلم وقع عليا وإنما كان لازم أختار حاجة من اتنين...أسيب المنتدى وأنا بحبه, أو افضل فيه وانا كاره شئ محدد فيه.
وكان يوم ماسبت المنتدى قلت إنى قررت ترك المنتدى مع حبي الشديد له على أن اظل فيه حتى أكرهه.
ويمكن دا الشئ اللى خلانى أخد قرار العودة مرة تانية ببساطة لما حسيت إنى الحمد لله أكبر من الشئ اللى كان مسبب لى صداع فى المنتدى, وحاليا صدقيني أنا باشفق عليه بالرغم من إحترامى الشديد له...

شفتى بأه فيلم القلب الشجاع؟ فيلم مالهوش حل

وبخصوص سؤالك

















هو فيه نفس أحلى من نفس عساكر شرطة؟ دول اكلونى أكل يا بنتى هههههههه
بس للعلم أنا أكلت علقة أكبر من دي فى إيطاليا بسببها عندي عاهة مستديمة, وكنت كتبت عنها فى موضوع حتى لا يقتلوك فى إيطاليا فى قاعة حول العالم
فخور أنا قوى بالضرب اللى باتضربه ههههههههههه

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا افندم*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
احترت ابدء بمين  واتكلم عن مين 

موضوع مميييييييييييييييييز 

واخوه فوق العادة  

كالعادة بوكى

 الرائعة صاحبة الطله الرمضانية الجميله

وحوراتها وموضوعاتها التى اشتقنا لها 

 ودعوتها الدائمه للمه تجمعنا 

وان شاء الله تاتى ثمارها  كامله قريبا 

الاخت العزيزة ناريمان 

الشخصية الجميله والقلم المميز 

والحضور القوى  ووجود لا يخطئه متابع للمنتدى 

ودورها الحيوى كعضوه قبل ان تكون مشرفة 

تتميز دائما برقى الفكر ورقى الرد ورقى الحوار 

اما بقى 

الغائب الحاضر دائما 

العائد بعد شوق 

حمااااااااااااااااااااااادو 

فلا استطيع الا انى اقولها  بصراحه 

انى لا استطيع ان اكتب عنه شىء 

الا انى احبه فى الله 

كأنسان وصديق واخ 

ومش حاعاتبه على حاجة 

لانى عرفت الطريقة اللى بتجيب نتيجة معاه 

اخرس يا تحفه  واعمل اللى بقولك عليه 

حمادو  حقيقى شخصية بسيطه جدا سهله جدا 

عندما تعرفه عن قرب 

لا تجد الا انسان طيب وجميل 

لا تملك الا انك تحبه 

مش حاقولك اهلا بعودتك مرة اخرى 

لانك لم تغب ابدا عن مكانك 

ارق تحياتى لك 

ومتنساش لما تنزل مصر عاوز  هدية حلوه كده من مرسيدس 

سنجه  حلوه 
سيف جميل 
مطوى قرن غزال 

يعنى الحاجات المميزة دى بتاعة زمااااااااااااااااااان 

كل سنة وانتم جميعا بخير 

ويارب 

دايما متجمعين على الموده والخير 
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> *تصدقى إنى فعلا صدقت إنك اتفاجئتى؟؟
> هههههههههه
> وبناءا عليه بأه خدي الرد دا
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة إيمان
> الحقيقة أن أسعد بتواجدى معكم مرة أخرى, وأتمنى من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجمعنا دائما على الخير والطاعة وتبادل المعلومات دوما.
> أما عن موضوع عجيبة إسمها الإنسان فسوف أتابعه بنفسى مع مجموعة من الوزراء والخبراء حتى نستطيع أن نتبين نوع الكابلات اللنى التى تم توريدها للصيدليات مؤخرا مع مراعاة معرفة مزارع الفراولة والمانجو التى قام أصحابها بحمايتها ضد التلوث...واخدة بال حضرتك من التلوث دي؟
> 
> أنا بجد سعيد جدا بعودتى مرة تانية بينكم, وأسعد بترحيبكم دا, وأتمنى من الله أن تدوم تلك العلاقة الطيبة بيننا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


احمد..اتصرف


حاول توقف كريزة الضحك اللي جاتلي بسبب ردك ده

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا احمد مهو انا لازم ابين اني متفاجئة و كده..منعا لحدوث اي اصابات تؤدي الى تلوث شدييييييييييييد..يستدعي معه التدخل الإجباري






شلولح   ::   ::   :: 


لا..و لما بدأت بالأخت العزيزة ايمان فكرتني بالمذيعة و هي بتسأل المواطن البسيط عن سلبيات توريد الغاز لإسرائيل

فابتسم بثقة

و قال

احم احم احم



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الإجابة: تونس


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الله يسعدك

و حمل انت براحتك برده وردة..و اديها لنفسك

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بوكي ..... تسلم ايدك و افكارك علي اللقاء الجميل ده*
*نرمين ..... مش غريبة عليك الاجابات دي و البساطة دي* 
*حمادو .... مش هاقول حمدلله علي السلامة الا بعد ما اقرا اول موضوع لك في المنتدي بس ده مش هيمنعني اقولك واحشني*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا سلام يا بوكى
ملكة موضوعات رمضان بلا منازع
لأ وإيه
أول حلقة فى الجون
حمادو يعود فى مفاجأة سارة
وناريمان بهدوءها ودماثتها المعهودة عنها
كل التحية لبوكى ولحمادو ولناريمان
ولى عودة أخرى للقراءة على مهل للكلام الجميل الذى تصفحته سريعا من أجل أن أستعد لطقوس ما قبل الإفطار
تحياتى وودى
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> ي
> الغالية..ريهام 
> 
> موضوع جميل و حوار راقي..استمتعت بالأسئلة جد
> 
> و طبعا بالإجابات كمان
> 
> عجبني جدا مداخلة ابن البلد..لما رد على حمادو و قاله ان المنتدى ملك لأعضائه
> 
> ...


ازيك يا إيمان منورة يا قمراية 

ربنا يخليكي و انا سعيدة بإستمتاعك بالحوار 

انا أصلا فطست على نفسي من الضحك بعد قراءة مشاركة حمادو تعليقاً على تفاجئك ههههههههههههه

فمش عارفة خلاص اكتب رد هنا  ::  ::  ::  :: 




> حلقه اكثر من جميله بجد بوكي .. 
>  وبجد لقاء رمضاني اكثر من رائع ..اكرر لكي التحيه عليه ..
> 
>  كل سنه وانتو طيبين ..ورمضان كريم عليكم جميعا


ازيك يا محمد و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام 

يا رب يخليك و سعيدة جداً برأيك و ن شاء الله تبقى معانا كل سنة 




> كالعادة يا ريهام
> بتقربى البعيد وبتقربينا أكتر وأكتر من القريب
> وحوار هايل جدا من حواراتك الإنسانية المعروفة
> شكراً ليكى جداً على جرعة التفاؤل والأمل اللى حستها بعودة الغائب حمادو
> أنا شخصياً من كتر ما فقدت أصدقاء بمعنى الكلمة حبيتهم وارتبطت بيهم بقى عندى شبة ألم دائم من هذا الإتجاه وباقول اللى راح مابيرجعش..والموضوع عامل عندى خلفية لونها رمادى..ههههههه
> ولكن
> بجد
> هابدأ أعيد حساباتى..بعد حوارك دا....
> كل سنة وانتم جميعاً بخير وطيبين
> ومنورين..



ازيك يا ندى منورة يا جميلة 

يا رب يخليكي يا ندى و يبارك لك بجد الف شكر على كلامك الرقيق ده

عارفة بعد ما قرأت مشاركتك بجد فرحت جداً 
فرحت علشان حسيت ان قدرت اعمل بسمة جميلة و فرق و لو بسيط لكم 

بالفعل مش فيه أجمل من تجمع الأصدقاء و اللمة الحلوة 
و لازم يفضل عندنا أمل و تفاؤل ان كل شئ ممكن نحاول إصلاحه

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## حمادو

> حوار جميل جدا يا بوكى
> وبجد مبسوطه بعوده حمادو للمنتدى مع إنى ماعرفوش إلا من خلال قرائتى لمواضيع قديمه
> وعقبال كل الغايبين عن المنتدى
> ناريمان بسيطه ورقيقه كعادتك
> بجد حوار بسيط وبجد حسيت إنكوا قاعدين سوا وبتدردشوا
> وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين


*الأخت العزيزة إيمان

كل عام وحضرتك بخير وسعادة دائما إن شاء الله
هو يمكن إحنا فعلا ماتقابلناش فى المنتدى قبل كده, إلا إنى كنت دايما باسعد بمشاركات ضابط شرطة رحمة الله عليه خصوصا فى قاعات التصوير.
وبالتأكيد الشرف لى الدخول فى أي من مواضيعك

تقبلى تحياتى*

----------


## حمادو

> الأستاذة ريهام
> الأستاذة ناريمان
> الاستاذ حمادو
> 
> بجد حوار ممتع واتعرفت عليكم من خلاله
> لانى طبعا مكنتش متابعة معكم من زمان لكن مبسوطة بمعرفتكم
> وان شاء الله أتعرف من هنا على أعضاء تانين
> شكرا لكم جميعا
> وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين


*الأخت العزيزة نوفا
كل عام وحضرتك بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم

أشكرك على تواجدك وعلى ردك, وأسعد بمعرفة حضرتك

خالص التحية والتقدير*

----------


## حمادو

> من زمان ما شفتش الاكونت بتاعك بيكتب حاجة
> 
> جميل انى اشوفها دلوقت واتمنى انها تبقى عودة مستديمة
> 
> عشان تبقى عارف حاجة بس , لما كان موضوع السفر دا شغال  فوجئنا ان المهندسين الاجانب فى الشركة قرروا يعملوا لنا مقابلة شخصية و واعطوا لكل واحد من المرشحين كتالوجات لاعمال الشركة , طبعا كان مقسوم لوضع عام بالشركة وهو صناعة السيارات ووضع خاص هو صناعة الاسلحة  , طبعا احنا كنا مذهولين زى حلاتك كدا بس احنا كان وضعنا اننا هانكون فى السيارات بس مالناش دعوة بالسنج والسيوف, فوجئنا بعدها ان الشركة فى المانيا رفضت المعلومات دى على اساس يعنى ان ماحدش عارف  وان اللى المتقدمين دول  هايسكتوا, طبعا يوم ما عرفت روحت حكيت لوالدتى ومستعد اشوف آثار الصدمة عليها لقيت والدتى بتقولى ابوك حكالى الموضوع دا من زمان.
> 
> يعنى من الاخر كدا مش عايز اقولهالك واصدمك
> 
> 
> ...


*إن شاء الله يا هيثم نرجع ونكتب أفضل من الأول, بعد رمضان إن شاء الله

وبأه كده يا راجل؟ تطلع عارف القصة كلها وأنا قاعد قلقان عمال أسأل نفسى أقولك ولاما أقولكش؟
بس غريبة موضوع أنهم يحطوا فى كتالوج واحد كل أنشطة الشركة الأم! 
واحنا مالنا...دع الخلق للخالق
* 


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> احمد..اتصرف
> 
> 
> حاول توقف كريزة الضحك اللي جاتلي بسبب ردك ده
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش هاوقفها...خليها كده أحسن من الإكتئاب
ههههههههههههههه

والله الناس شكلها هاتقول علينا شاربين حاجة


بس أخينا بتاع تونس دا بصراحة فى الجون...عشرة على عشرة فعلا*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> احترت ابدء بمين  واتكلم عن مين 
> 
> موضوع مميييييييييييييييييز 
> 
> واخوه فوق العادة  
> 
> كالعادة بوكى
> 
> ...


*أستاذي العزيز أستاذ نادر

أنا عارف أن حضرتك زعلان منى أكيد, وأشكر حضرتك كل الشكر على الترحيب والكلمات الجميلة دي فى حقي...وأنا كمان فعلا أحبك فى الله, ويوم لقاءنا مع بعض وليدر وأستاذ رضا من الأيام اللى عمرى ما أنساها فى حياتى أبدا.

ومن عيني أجيب لحضرتك كل اللى انت عايزه...بس الشحن عليك علشان نبقى متفقين من البداية

كل عام وحضرتك بخير...وعايز أقول لحضرتك إنى سعيد جدا بمشاركتك*

----------


## حمادو

> *بوكي ..... تسلم ايدك و افكارك علي اللقاء الجميل ده*
> *نرمين ..... مش غريبة عليك الاجابات دي و البساطة دي* 
> *حمادو .... مش هاقول حمدلله علي السلامة الا بعد ما اقرا اول موضوع لك في المنتدي بس ده مش هيمنعني اقولك واحشني*


*أستاذى القدير أستاذ معتز
تصدق إنى مش عارف أقول لحضرتك إيه؟ من بين أعضاء كتير فى المنتدى سألوا عن غيابى ماكانش فيه إلا حضرتك بس اللى كتبت لى رسالة, بس للاسف لانى مادخلتش المنتدى من يوم ماقررت الابتعاد عنه ماقدرتش اقرا الرسالة ولا اكتشف وجودها إلا من شهرين تقريبا... كل اللى عرفته ان حضرتك بعت لى رسالة ودا فى حد ذاته شرفنى وأسعدنى جدا.

أستاذ معتز...وحشتنى*

----------


## حمادو

> يا سلام يا بوكى
> ملكة موضوعات رمضان بلا منازع
> لأ وإيه
> أول حلقة فى الجون
> حمادو يعود فى مفاجأة سارة
> وناريمان بهدوءها ودماثتها المعهودة عنها
> كل التحية لبوكى ولحمادو ولناريمان
> ولى عودة أخرى للقراءة على مهل للكلام الجميل الذى تصفحته سريعا من أجل أن أستعد لطقوس ما قبل الإفطار
> تحياتى وودى


*مهندس أحمد ناصر مشجع فريق الموز الأول

حضرتك واحشنى جدااااا, ولما عرفت من ريهام من فترة أن حضرتك رجعت للمنتدى كنت فرحان جدا ويمكن من وقتها بدأت أتابع المنتدى من بعيد من فترة لفترة..

تشرفت بوجود حضرتك, وأتمنى أكون عند حسن ظنك
*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> حوار اكثر من رائع حقيقي 
> بقالي كتييييييييييير مستمتعتش بلقاء كده
> حقيقي يا ريهام مفاجأة رائعة 
> و بحييكي على انتقائك لعضوين من اكثر الاعضاء اللي بقدرهم و بحترمهم 
> و عجبتني اوي حكاية فاضل و ابن البلد بالاسود ..ملعوبة _بهدي النفوس  
> 
> كل سنة و انتوا طيبين


ازيك يا سارة منورة يا قمر 

طيب الحمد الله انك استمتعتي بالحوار و يا رب تستمتعي بكل لقاءات الصحبة

يا ب يسعدك دايما يا جميلة.....واخدة بالي انا من تهدئة النفوس  :36 1 30: 

خافي على نفسك يا بنتي مش هينفع كده  ::  :: 




> حوار جميل جدا يا بوكى
> وبجد مبسوطه بعوده حمادو للمنتدى مع إنى ماعرفوش إلا من خلال قرائتى لمواضيع قديمه
> وعقبال كل الغايبين عن المنتدى
> ناريمان بسيطه ورقيقه كعادتك
> بجد حوار بسيط وبجد حسيت إنكوا قاعدين سوا وبتدردشوا
> وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين


ازيك يا ايمان منورة 

الجميل مرورك و مشاركتك معنا يا قمراية و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام

يا رب بجد كل الغايبين يرجعوا
في يوم كانت لمتنا هنا من أجمل الحاجات في حياتنا
كانت لمة جميلة و ناس قلبها على بعض و بتحب بعض و كانت هنا أجمل أوقاتنا
بس دوام الحال من المحال بقى.... لكن عندنا أمل الغايب يرجع 




> الأستاذة ريهام
> الأستاذة ناريمان
> الاستاذ حمادو
> 
> بجد حوار ممتع واتعرفت عليكم من خلاله
> لانى طبعا مكنتش متابعة معكم من زمان لكن مبسوطة بمعرفتكم
> وان شاء الله أتعرف من هنا على أعضاء تانين
> شكرا لكم جميعا
> وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين



ازيك يا نوفا اهلا بك 

خلاص تابعي معانا من هنا و رايح و يا رب دايماً متجمعين عى طول

و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام و منتظرينك في كل لقاءات الصحبة

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ياترى مسموح نرد على بعض فى الموضوع دا 
> ولا المفروض اننا خلاص ردينا على بعض فى اصل الموضوع
>  وبناءا عليه لازم نظهر اننا متخاصمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> حد يقول لى قوانين المنتدى الجديدة
>  علشان كل شوية الاقى واحد حاطط صباعه فى عيني ويقول لى انتبه!
> 
> 
> *بس هو ماكانش اقناع من ريهام انى ارجع المنتدى, وانما كان فرمان غير قابل للمناقشة,*
> *وانا بصراحة كنت خايف اناقشها فيه.. لانها فى يوم اتصلت بيا وكان الحوار كالتالى:*
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هو الحقيقة بعد الفضايح اللي انت كتبتها ديه مش مسموح لك تعمل اي شئ  :36 5 3: 
و بعدين انت بتقول معولمات مغلوطة ....هدفها التأثير على الرأي العام
و بالتالي إثارة الشغب و البلبلة و ديه كلها تهم توديك ورا الشمس  :36 2 55: 
يا ابني انت راجع تاني تاكل عيش هنا... خليك جنب الحيط أحسن  :36 2 34: 
ن
ورت المنتدى يا أحمد و يا سيدي ما تشوفش وحش ههههههههههههههه

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
>  أول مرة يا ريهام أشوف موضوع من مواضيعك اللى كنت بأسمع عنها ..
> 
>  لأنى أول رمضان أكون معاكم فى المنتدى ..
> 
>  بجد موضوع جميل .. و بيعرفنا أكثر  ببعض ..
> 
>    و أسلوب العرض و اختيار الألوان كان رائع ..
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ازيك يا dawdaw و أخبارك ايه منورة الصحبة
اهلا بك معانا في رمضان و ان شاء الله تبقى معانا على طول 

و انا سعيدة بتواجدك و سعيدة برأيك تسلمي يا رب
بلظبط وجود مسافة أيام بين اللقاء و التاني بيدي فرصة للقراءة و المتابعة اكثر
خاصة كمان علشان اللقاء فيه أكثر من ضيف 

كل سنة و انت بالف صحة و سلام




> *
> احترت ابدء بمين  واتكلم عن مين 
> 
> موضوع مميييييييييييييييييز 
> 
> واخوه فوق العادة  
> 
> كالعادة بوكى
> 
> ...


اهلا بك يا اسكندراني منور اللقاء 
ربنا يكرمك و ميرسي جداً على كلامك الرقيق

و لله انا بكون سعيدة جداً بلمة رمضان ديه
و وجودنا مع بعض و مشاركاتنا ديه بتحسسني بجو جميل
جو نفسي يفضل باقي بينا بعد رمضان ...

و الله يا اسكندراني حمادو ده بيفتري عليّا  :36 2 55: 
هقول ايه معلش علشان لسه راجع بس  :: 

و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *بوكي ..... تسلم ايدك و افكارك علي اللقاء الجميل ده*
> [/B]


ازيك يا ابن طيبة منور الصحبة 
تسلم ربنا يخليك 
الجميل بجد مشاركتك و تواجدك




> يا سلام يا بوكى
> ملكة موضوعات رمضان بلا منازع
> لأ وإيه
> أول حلقة فى الجون
> حمادو يعود فى مفاجأة سارة
> وناريمان بهدوءها ودماثتها المعهودة عنها
> كل التحية لبوكى ولحمادو ولناريمان
> ولى عودة أخرى للقراءة على مهل للكلام الجميل الذى تصفحته سريعا من أجل أن أستعد لطقوس ما قبل الإفطار
> تحياتى وودى


ازيك يا أحمد منور اللقاء 
هههههههه ملكة موضوعات رمضان مرة واحدة ....ربنا يبارك لك 
ربنا يرجع لنا كل غايب و يجمعنا دايماً في الخير

في إنتظارك مش تتأخر علينا

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nariman

> حوار جميل جدا يا بوكى
> وبجد مبسوطه بعوده حمادو للمنتدى مع إنى ماعرفوش إلا من خلال قرائتى لمواضيع قديمه
> وعقبال كل الغايبين عن المنتدى
> ناريمان بسيطه ورقيقه كعادتك
> بجد حوار بسيط وبجد حسيت إنكوا قاعدين سوا وبتدردشوا
> وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين


*الله يكرمك يا ايمان ..كل سنة وانتي طيبة

لا حمادو ان شاء الله تتعرفي عليه اكتر لما يرجع يتفاعل زي زمان
وعقبال الكل يارب .. صدقيني محدش بيقدر يبعد كتير عن أبناء مصر

شكرا حبيبتي



*

----------


## nariman

> الأستاذة ريهام
> الأستاذة ناريمان
> الاستاذ حمادو
> 
> بجد حوار ممتع واتعرفت عليكم من خلاله
> لانى طبعا مكنتش متابعة معكم من زمان لكن مبسوطة بمعرفتكم
> وان شاء الله أتعرف من هنا على أعضاء تانين
> شكرا لكم جميعا
> وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين


*اهلا يا نوفا ..منورة يا قمر
أشكرك

*

----------


## nariman

> *
> الاخت العزيزة ناريمان 
> 
> الشخصية الجميله والقلم المميز 
> 
> والحضور القوى  ووجود لا يخطئه متابع للمنتدى 
> 
> ودورها الحيوى كعضوه قبل ان تكون مشرفة 
> 
> ...


*أستاذ نادر

مش عارفة أرد على حضرتك ازاي.. بجد كلامك ده كتير عليا
يكفي اني اقولك انك غالي عندي جدا ولا أتخيل المكان ده منغير اسكندراني 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وأسرتك الجميلة بخير


*

----------


## nariman

> *بوكي ..... تسلم ايدك و افكارك علي اللقاء الجميل ده*
> *نرمين ..... مش غريبة عليك الاجابات دي و البساطة دي* 
> *حمادو .... مش هاقول حمدلله علي السلامة الا بعد ما اقرا اول موضوع لك في المنتدي بس ده مش هيمنعني اقولك واحشني*


*شكرا يا أستاذ معتز..نورت الصحبة والدنيا كلها


*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشعارفه أقولك ايه يا ريرى ولا عارفه أشكرك ازاى على المفاجأة دى

أهى دى بجد مفاجأة المفاجأأأأأأت

أنا بجد سعيدة جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا  برجوع أحمد للمنتدى

منور يا عم الحاج  عودا أحمدا المكان كان ظلمة من غيرك

وحشتنا ووحشتنا صورك ومواضيعك الشيقة

أنت أخ عزيز علينا جدا جدا كل سنة وانت طيب ودايما بخير يارب

وان شاء الله الزيارة القادمة لمصر تكون ظروفها أحسن ههههههههههههههههههه

ونشوفك بخير دايما يارب

والأخت الغالية ناريمان وحشانى كتير ونفسى أشوفك قريب

سلميلى على ماما وطمنينى على صحتها

كل سنة وانتى طيبة والاسرة كلها بخير

وشكرا ليكى ياريهام تانى على المفاجأة الجميلة دى

ربنا يسعدك يارب

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشعارفه أقولك ايه يا ريرى ولا عارفه أشكرك ازاى على المفاجأة دى
> 
> أهى دى بجد مفاجأة المفاجأأأأأأت
> 
> وشكرا ليكى ياريهام تانى على المفاجأة الجميلة دى
> 
> ربنا يسعدك يارب


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا أميرة منورة انت كنتي فين؟؟؟ عزومات رمضان أخدتك مننا 
ربنا يعينك و رمضان كريم يا قمراية 

إيه رأيك بقى في المفاجأة ديه؟؟؟ عايزين تمنها ههههههههههههههههههه
هو يعني انا اتعب كده ببلاش!!!!!  ::   :: 

ربنا يخليك و يفرحك دايماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشعارفه أقولك ايه يا ريرى ولا عارفه أشكرك ازاى على المفاجأة دى
> 
> أهى دى بجد مفاجأة المفاجأأأأأأت
> 
> أنا بجد سعيدة جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا  برجوع أحمد للمنتدى
> 
> منور يا عم الحاج  عودا أحمدا المكان كان ظلمة من غيرك
> ...



*مدام أميرة العزيزة 

أشكرك جدا على الرد الجميل الصادق دا...حقيقة حضرتك وأستاذ حسن فعلا وحشتونى جدا
بس ياترى فين مواضيعكم فى قاعة المطبخ الشهر دا؟ رمضان ماكنش بيحلى إلا بأطباقكم


حقيقي يا مدام أميرة أنا فعلا سعيد جدا بعودتى وسطكم, وإن شاء الله نفضل دايما أخوة متجمعين فى ظل المنتدى

تقبلى تحياتى وإحترامى الدائمين
*

----------


## ابن البلد

أخيرا خلصت قراءة للموضوع  :3: 

حوار رائع وشيق يضم أتنين من أفضل كتاب المنتدى 
لابد أن أشكر بوكي لانها هي اللي أتاحت الفرضة دي لاننا نتعرف على جانب منكم أكبر

طبعا حمادووووو باشااا الكبير 
منورنا ويارب دايما منورنا
وأعرف أن الدنيا فيها الحلو والوحش
مينفعش برضك تاخد الحلو بس وتسيب الوحش أو الشر
مفيش نقاوة يا أستاذ
لازم علشان تصور المنظر الحلو 
تأكل الوحش في البوكس 
 :4: 

نريمان سعدت جدا بقرائتي لحوارك الرائع وهادئة متزنة كعادتك 
أتمنى لك كل توفيق وخير دائما أبدا في كل حياتك

بوكي جبت لنا الكلام
ولعلمك دي أول حاجه لحظتها ان الضيوف بالأسود
غير مرغوب فينا يعني ولا أسود ده من خطواتنا ولا أيه  :3:  :3:  :3: 

كل الشكر لك بوكي بشكرك جدا على إقناع حمادو بالطريقة الولبيه الفولاذيه المرعبة دي
ياريت لو تجربيها مع بعض الناس التانيه
 :;): 

كل الشكر لكم جميعا
ورمضان كريم
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nariman

> يا سلام يا بوكى
> ملكة موضوعات رمضان بلا منازع
> لأ وإيه
> أول حلقة فى الجون
> حمادو يعود فى مفاجأة سارة
> وناريمان بهدوءها ودماثتها المعهودة عنها
> كل التحية لبوكى ولحمادو ولناريمان
> ولى عودة أخرى للقراءة على مهل للكلام الجميل الذى تصفحته سريعا من أجل أن أستعد لطقوس ما قبل الإفطار
> تحياتى وودى


*أخي الغالي

شكرا..ربنا يكرمك

أكيد اللمة الحلوة لا تكتمل بدون أحمد ناصر


*

----------


## nariman

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشعارفه أقولك ايه يا ريرى ولا عارفه أشكرك ازاى على المفاجأة دى
> 
> أهى دى بجد مفاجأة المفاجأأأأأأت
> 
> أنا بجد سعيدة جدا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا  برجوع أحمد للمنتدى
> 
> منور يا عم الحاج  عودا أحمدا المكان كان ظلمة من غيرك
> ...


*أميرة .. انتي وحشاني اكتر والله 
انتي بقى بتختفي فييييين نفسي أفهم ..عايزين نشوفك اكتر من كده
انا اللي فرحت فعلا لما لقيتك طليتي علينا

ماما الحمدلله بخير ومستقرة.. سلامك واصل يا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي

*

----------


## nariman

> أخيرا خلصت قراءة للموضوع 
> 
> حوار رائع وشيق يضم أتنين من أفضل كتاب المنتدى 
> لابد أن أشكر بوكي لانها هي اللي أتاحت الفرضة دي لاننا نتعرف على جانب منكم أكبر
> 
> طبعا حمادووووو باشااا الكبير 
> منورنا ويارب دايما منورنا
> وأعرف أن الدنيا فيها الحلو والوحش
> مينفعش برضك تاخد الحلو بس وتسيب الوحش أو الشر
> ...


*أهلا أبو يوسف .. كل سنة وانت طيب
شكرا بجد لوجودك وكلامك الجميل

ربنا يسعدك

*

----------


## boukybouky

> أخيرا خلصت قراءة للموضوع 
> 
> حوار رائع وشيق يضم أتنين من أفضل كتاب المنتدى 
> لابد أن أشكر بوكي لانها هي اللي أتاحت الفرضة دي لاننا نتعرف على جانب منكم أكبر
> 
> بوكي جبت لنا الكلام
> ولعلمك دي أول حاجه لحظتها ان الضيوف بالأسود
> غير مرغوب فينا يعني ولا أسود ده من خطواتنا ولا أيه 
> 
> ...


بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم 

حمد الله على السلامة يااااه أخيراً.... استريح طيب و خد نفسك الأول  :: 
يا رب يخليك يا أحمد تسلم و الشكر لك اكبر على المنتدى اللي مجمعنا دايماً 

و الله يا ابني ده بيفتري عليّا.... طيب انت تعرف عني كده !!! ده أنا حتى نسمة  :: 
امممم الناس التانية هاهاهاهاااااااا بس كده انت تؤمر عينينا  ::   :: 

الله اكرم و يا رب يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حمادو

> أخيرا خلصت قراءة للموضوع 
> 
> حوار رائع وشيق يضم أتنين من أفضل كتاب المنتدى 
> لابد أن أشكر بوكي لانها هي اللي أتاحت الفرضة دي لاننا نتعرف على جانب منكم أكبر
> 
> طبعا حمادووووو باشااا الكبير 
> منورنا ويارب دايما منورنا
> وأعرف أن الدنيا فيها الحلو والوحش
> مينفعش برضك تاخد الحلو بس وتسيب الوحش أو الشر
> ...


*ابن البلد العزيز

طبعا يا باشا ماينفعش ناكل الحلو من غير الوحش, بس الوحش علشان الحلو بيتبلع ويحلو كمان 
اشكرك يا احمد بجد على تواجدك فى الموضوع, ومعذرة على التأخير بس بعد مافيش نت فى البيت الجديد اللى نقلت فيه علشان كده مش بادخل الا من الشغل لو فاضى.

كل سنة وانت طيب*

----------


## سماح عطية

*بوكي ..

بالفعل تميز في طرح الأسئلة وعرضها  .. فالمجهود واضح .

فجزاكِ الله خيراً على هذا المجهود  لإخراج اللقاء بهذه الصورة الرائعة





ناريمان ..

كلما تعرفتُ عليكِ أكثر ازدادَ تقديري لشخصك ..
حقاً تعجز الكلمات عن وصفك ..احترت حقاً
هل أتحدث عن دماثة خلقك .. أم أتحدث عن قدرتك المذهلة " ما شاء الله " في تفهم زخم هائل من موضوعات المنتدى
 ومحاورة أصحابها باسلوب ذكي فطن ..
أم أتحدث عن عقلك الواعي الناضج على صغر سنك .. وإن ظللت أعدد صفاتك فساحتاج لوقت طويل ولن أوفيكِ حقك

لذا سأكتفي بالدعاء لكِ بأن يحميكِ ربي من كل سوء ..
ويهبكِ السعادة دوماً.

*

----------


## nariman

> * ناريمان ..
> 
> كلما تعرفتُ عليكِ أكثر ازدادَ تقديري لشخصك ..
> حقاً تعجز الكلمات عن وصفك ..احترت حقاً
> هل أتحدث عن دماثة خلقك .. أم أتحدث عن قدرتك المذهلة " ما شاء الله " في تفهم زخم هائل من موضوعات المنتدى
>  ومحاورة أصحابها باسلوب ذكي فطن ..
> أم أتحدث عن عقلك الواعي الناضج على صغر سنك .. وإن ظللت أعدد صفاتك فساحتاج لوقت طويل ولن أوفيكِ حقك
> 
> لذا سأكتفي بالدعاء لكِ بأن يحميكِ ربي من كل سوء ..
> ...


*والله يا سماح من يوم ما قرأت مشاركتك دي وانا مش لاقية كلام أرد به 

شكرا حبيبتي ربنا يكرمك


*

----------

